# PART 2 DOCUMENTATION OF HISTORY OF HEBREWS IN AMERICA STRAIGHT DOCUMENTATION ONLY



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 24, 2010)

FOR SERIOUS RESEARCHERS AMONG THE HEBREWS IN AMERICA REGARDING THE TEN TRIBES. DOCUMENTATION FOR THE OTHER TWO TRIBES, JUDAH AND BENJAMIN PART 1 RE: HEBREW CHILDREN

SHOWS YOU THE BOOKS AND READS QUOTES: MASSIVE DOCUMENTATION RE: 'TEN TRIBES' 
historical: DOCUMENTATION OF ISRAELITES IN AMERICA
israelites in america 2.mpg
Part 2 YouTube - israelites in america 2.mpg
Part 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=131XWzhRfeY&feature=related
Part 4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEKpm1okA6c&feature=related

PROOF THAT THEY (THE GOVERNMENTS AROUND THE WORLD); EUROPEANS, BRITISH & AMERICANS ETC. KNOW WHO WE WERE, ARE, AND HAVE ALWAYS KNOWN
THEY (TEN TRIBES) SPOKE ‘HEBREW’, WORE HEBREW CLOTHING, SPOKE OF ADAM AND EVE AND A SAVIOUR:

MORE PROOFS OF THE HEBREW TRIBES IN AMERICA
Their claim of Christ visiting the prophets of their people who warned them against following the ways of the white people

John 7:35; James 1:1;

Part 5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay9Ba5nq8Uo&feature=related
Part 6 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpgMLAnJXS8&feature=related
Part 7 http: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYFm0tIfjeo&feature=related
Part 8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SifqQW7fzxU&feature=related
Part 9 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhT_86pId5o&feature=related


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 24, 2010)

SO WHAT ABOUT THE 'WHITE MAN'?

How are believers, Hebrews to view the position of the white people and how should we treat them?
This should Scripturally settle that question.

A RESPONSE TO A MESSAGE TITLED "WHITE PEOPLE"

Part 1  YouTube - A RESPONSE TO A MESSAGE TITLED "WHITE PEOPLE" (1 of 2)
Part2   YouTube - RESPONSE TO A MESSAGE TITLED 'WHITE PEOPLE' (2 of 2).mp4


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 24, 2010)

JOB 9:24 "THE EARTH IS GIVEN INTO THE HANDS OF THE WICKED"

Government and Religion, Education and Politics and the IMPACT on Hebrews in America

Who Owns The Governments? Have we been taught LIES?

FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA 
Part 1  YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA Part 1
Part 4  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMaoiCyk6dU&p=5276F4B1E3891EBF&playnext=1&index=3
Part 5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE-c-U8645M&feature=related
Note:
1 Corinthians 8: 5”For though there be that are called GODS, whether in HEAVEN or IN EARTH, (as there be GODS MANY. AND LORDS MANY,) 6But to us there is but one God, the Father, of whom are all things, and we in him; and one Lord Jesus Christ, by whom are all things, and we by him.”

Part 6 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiMBmaINCog&feature=related
Part 7 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmIm6xRRvnw&feature=related

THE FALLEN ANGELS
Book of Jasher 4:16: > Joshua 10:13; 2 Samuel 1:18
Book of Enoch which was referred to in the Bible tells about the wicked angels and their seed


Genesis 11:2 “As men moved eastward, they found a plain in Shinar and settled there
Genesis 10: 8And Cush begat Nimrod: he began to be a mighty one in the earth. 9He was a mighty hunter before the LORD: wherefore it is said, Even as Nimrod the mighty hunter before the LORD. 10And the beginning of his kingdom was Babel, and Erech, and Accad, and Calneh, in the land of Shinar.
Cush was the son of Ham who was the father of the African families; Nimrod was an African, not a Hebrew. Israelites and Hebrews come through SHEM.

The MIXING OF IDOLATRY WITH THE THINGS OF THE MOST HIGH! IN BABYLONIAN TEMPLES! IS NOT NEW!
2 Chronicles 36:7 Nebuchadnezzar also took to Babylon ARTICLES FROM THE TEMPLE OF THE LORD and put them in his temple there.
Daniel 1:2 “And the Lord gave Jehoiakim king of Judah into his hand, with part of the vessels of the house of God: which he carried into the land of Shinar to the house of his god; and he brought the vessels into the treasure house of his god.”

Babylonian Worship All Over The Earth eventually to develop into Babylon The Great! Here is where it got its start!
Zechariah 5:5 “Then the angel that talked with me went forth, and said unto me, Lift up now thine eyes, and see what is this that goeth forth. 6And I said, What is it? And he said, This is an ephah that goeth forth. He said moreover, THIS IS THEIR RESEMBLANCE THROUGH ALL THE EARTH. 7And, behold, there was lifted up a talent of lead: and this is a woman that sitteth in the midst of the ephah. 8And he said, This is wickedness. And he cast it into the midst of the ephah; and he cast the weight of lead upon the mouth thereof. 9Then lifted I up mine eyes, and looked, and, behold, there came out two women, and the wind was in their wings; for they HAD WINGS LIKE THE WINGS OF A STORK, and they lifted up the ephah  BETWEEN THE EARTH AND THE HEAVEN. 10Then said I to the angel that talked with me, Whither do these bear the ephah? 11And he said unto me, To build it an house in the land of Shinar: and it shall be established, and set there upon her own base. (*Spiritual wickedness in high places)

THE STORK IS AN UNCLEAN BIRD SO THESE WERE WAS NOT GOOD ANGELS! 
THEY WERE CARRYING 'WICKEDNESS' 'A WOMAN IN THE BASKET', TO THE LAND OF SHINAR

Leviticus 11:13 “And these are they which ye shall have in ABOMINATION among the fowls; they shall not be eaten, they are an abomination: the eagle, and the ossifrage, and the ospray, 14And the vulture, and the kite after his kind; 15Every raven after his kind; 16And the owl, and the night hawk, and the cuckow, and the hawk after his kind, 17And the little owl, and the cormorant, and the great owl, 18And the swan, and the pelican, and the gier eagle, 19And THE STORK stork, the heron after her kind, and the lapwing, and the bat"…ALSO SEE Deuteronomy 14:18

Remember: Ephesians 6:12 “For we wrestle NOT AGAINST FLESH AND BLOOD, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high [places].”


more videos remaining from this:
to be continued:


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 24, 2010)

THE FINAL QUESTION TO BE SETTLED!
WHO WILL RULE ON THE EARTH?  2 Esdras 6:8,9  Genesis 25:27
The beginning of Racism in the Scriptures: FOUND IN THE BOOK OF GENESIS!
THE BEGINNING OR ‘RACIAL TENSION’ back in Genesis: ‘JACOB AND ESAU’
WHERE DID THE ‘EXTREME HATRED’ COME FROM?
Part 8 YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA Part 8
Part 9 YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA Part 9
Part 10  YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA Part 10
Part 11 YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA Part 11
Part 12  YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA Part 12
Psalm 4:4 “ In your anger do not sin; when you are on your beds, search your hearts and be silent.”
James 1:20 “for man's anger does not bring about the righteous life that God desires.”
Ephesians 4:26 “Be ye angry, and sin not: let not the sun go down upon your wrath: 27NEITHER GIVE PLACE TO THE DEVIL”.

Romans 9:11 Rebeccah….Jacob and Esau  “that the purpose according to election might stand”, “ not of works but of Him that calleth…” “It was said unto her that the elder shall serve the younger…”
Malachi  “Jacob have I LOVED”: Esau “I HAVE HATED”; Malachi 1:3; Romans 9:13

VIDEOS CONT'D THIS TEACHING: more to come


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Part 13 YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA Part 13
Part 14 YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA Part 14
Part 15 YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA Part 15
Part 16  YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA Part 16
Part 17 YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA Part 17
Part 18 YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA Part 18
Part 19  YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA Part 19
Part 20  YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA Part 20
Part 21 YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA Part 21
Part 22  YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA (Part 22)
Part 23 YouTube - FROM BABYLON, ROME, TO AMERICA (Part 23)


DONE....


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Are the plans being laid for World War III? SERIOUS FOOD FOR THOUGHT!

Transcript of the videos that follow:

"Project Camelot recently received 11 pages of information from an insider who was physically present at a meeting of Senior Masons in the City of London in 2005. WHAT WAS DISCUSSED IS CHILLING TO THE BONE. What our source reports is this:

-- There is a planned Third World War, which will be nuclear and biological. Our source believes that this is on track to be initiated within the next 18-24 months.

-- It is planned to begin with a strike by Israel on Iran. Either Iran or China will be provoked into a nuclear response. After a brief nuclear exchange, there will be a ceasefire. The world will be thrown into fear and chaos - all carefully engineered.

-- The extreme state of tension will be used to justify heavy social and military controls in all western first world nations. Plans are already in place for that.

-- During the nuclear ceasefire, there is planned to be a covert release of biological weapons. These will initially be targeted against the Chinese. As our source chillingly told us, "China will catch a cold". Biological warfare will spread further, to the west. Infrastructure will be critically weakened.

-- This is intended to be just the beginning. After this, a full nuclear exchange would be triggered: the "real" war, with widespread destruction and loss of life. Our source tells us that the planned population reduction through these combined means is 50%. He heard this figure stated in the meeting.

This horrific scenario has been planned for generations. The first two world wars were part of the set-up for this final apocalypse - as is the centralization of financial resources that was precipitated with the equally well-planned financial collapse of October 2008.

As if all this were not enough, our source speculates this is all set against the backdrop of a coming "geophysical event" - the same kind of event as was experienced by our ancestors approximately 11,500 years ago. If this event occurs - not necessarily expected in 2012, but sometime in the next decade - it would destroy civilization as we know it, dwarfing even the effects of a nuclear war.

I asked the question to our source: If there's an expected catastrophe, then why initiate a Third World War? His answer, for the first time to me, made terrible sense.

The real goal, he explained, is to set up the post-catastrophic world. To ensure that this "New World" [note the term] is the one the controllers want, totalitarian control structures need to be in place when the catastrophe occurs - with an excuse that the populace will accept and demand them. Martial law in the right, carefully chosen countries before the catastrophe occurs will enable the "right" people to survive and prosper in the post-catastrophic world, and the beginning of the next 11,500 year cycle. What may have been carefully planned on a covert global scale, for the last several generations, is nothing less than who will inherit the Earth.

Who are the "right" people? The white Caucasians. This may be why the name of this project is The Anglo-Saxon Mission. Hence the justification for the planned genocide of the Chinese people - so that the New World is inherited by "us", not "them".

Our source was not informed about the planned fate of the second and third world countries such as those in South America, Africa and Asia. But he presumes that these would be allowed to fend for themselves and probably not survive well - or maybe not at all. The totalitarian military governments of the western, white, people are set to be the inheritors.

This is a plan to evil, so racist, so diabolical, so huge, that it almost defies belief. But it all aligns with what many commentators, researchers and whistleblowing insiders have been identifying for some years now. For me personally, it's the clearest picture yet of why the world is the way it is, and why the secrets are protected so fiercely: it may be all about racial supremacy. The Fourth Reich is alive and well.

Astonishingly, our source was not pessimistic. He stressed, as do we and many other researchers and commentators, that consciousness is awakening rapidly all over the planet and that THESE PLANNED EVENTS ARE NOT INEVITABLE. If ever there was a reason to work closely together to raise awareness of the real threat to us all, this is it.

Watch this video, listen carefully to the strong message of hope and encouragement, and spread it far and wide. We plan to create subtitles in many languages - including Chinese. We stand for the potential magnificence of a united humanity that knows no racial boundaries or distinctions. Whether or not the catastrophe occurs - and many, including ourselves, maintain that it will not - we must co-create our own future, claim our power, and do whatever we can to alert people to the dangers around us... so that we can be stronger together, for the sake of our descendants and for the heritage of all living beings on Planet Earth."
or watch the videos:
Videos: 1-6
Part 1 YouTube - Bill Ryan Explains the Anglo-Saxon Mission (1of6)


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 25, 2010)

How the Aryan view of their 'divine mission' to  'oversee the darker race affected the tribe of Judah and all of the 'dark' people. They felt justified, and that it was 'ordained by their god' to become the "masters of the Hebrews".

Inferior people had their 'ROLES' ON THE EARTH assigned by those priviliged of skin and with this special mandate. It required that they must ESTABLISH AND KEEP CONTROL. That the labour of the darker races was for the sole purpose of building the kingdoms of the 'ARYANS'.  (a name they stole by the way.)

Washington, D.C., Once a Slave-Trading Hub 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n61EA5522Cw&feature=related

U.S. Capitol Built By Slaves - VOA Story 
YouTube - U.S. Capitol Built By Slaves - VOA Story


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 26, 2010)

REMEMBERING THE SABBATH WITH SOME SPECIAL PRAISE MUSIC FROM HEBREW ISRAELITES AND RESTING IN HIM


"ALL PRAISES AND THANKS To the Most High and His Son, Christ who died for our sins”

'I'm So Grateful' (Hebrew Israelite Song)
YouTube - I'm So Grateful (Hebrew Israelite Song)

'We Are One' (Hebrew Israelite Song)
YouTube - We Are One (Hebrew Israelite Song)

'Keep The Commandments' (Hebrew Israelite Song)
YouTube - Keep The Commandments (Hebrew Israelite Song)


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 26, 2010)

HEBREWS LIVING IN AMERICA
Have You Been Hypnotized By America?
‘AMERICA’: ITS ATTITUDE, CUSTOMS AND PRACTICES INFLUENCE THE WHOLE WORLD
YouTube - Have You Been Hypnotized By America?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 26, 2010)

THE STRONGHOLDS OVER THE HEBREWS
“Spiritually speaking, Paul defines strongholds as an “argument or high thing that exalts itself against the knowledge of God”.  A stronghold is a point of operation from where Satan can keep the unbeliever captive or the believer incapacitated. See 2nd Corinthians “below. What are Strongholds in Spiritual Warfare?
3” For though we walk in the flesh, we do not war according to the flesh. 4 For the weapons of our warfare are not carnal but mighty in God for PULLING DOWN STRONGHOLDS, 5 CASTING DOWN ARGUMENTS AND EVERY HIGH THING THAT EXALTS ITSELF AGAINST THE KNOWLEDGE OF GOD, bringing EVERY THOUGHT INTO CAPTIVITY TO THE OBEDIENCE OF CHRIST”  
2 Corinthians 10:3-5 “


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 26, 2010)

“TEARING DOWN STRONGHOLDS”
In the TRIBE OF JUDAH…SO CALLED ‘AFRICAN AMERICANS’ and the Rest of The Tribes

1.THE REWRITING OF ‘HISTORY’ BY THE  EUROPEANS (‘GREEKS’)
HEBREWS NEED TO KNOW THE TRUTH
The Europeans distorted the truth of the Israelites AND Why America should be afraid of the Most High
This video) Breaks down the tribes in part) filmed in 2006
Addressing The European Distortion: Who were the Hebrews? Who were the Africans? And What Does The Bible Teach? SETTING THE RECORD STRAIGHT: “the prophecy of MOSES” Deut:28
Part 1 YouTube - The Europeans distorted the truth of the Israelites 1
Part 2  YouTube - The Europeans distorted the truth of the Israelites 2
Part 3  YouTube - The Europeans distorted the truth of the Israelites 3
Part 4 YouTube - The Europeans distorted the truth of the Israelites 4
Part 5 YouTube - The Europeans distorted the truth of the Israelites 5
Part 6  YouTube - The Europeans distorted the truth of the Israelites 6
Part 7  YouTube - The Europeans distorted the truth of the Israelites 7
Part 8  YouTube - The Europeans distorted the truth of the Israelites 8
Part 9  YouTube - The Europeans distorted the truth of the Israelites 9
Part 10  YouTube - The Europeans distorted the truth of the Israelites 10

'Judah is the darkest of the TWELVE BROTHERS'
Part 11  YouTube - The Europeans distorted the truth of the Israelites 11
Documentation re: 911
Part 12 YouTube - The Europeans distorted the truth of the Israelites 12

Book: ‘NATURE KNOWS NO COLOR LINE’ J.A. Rodgers


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 26, 2010)

THE BELIEF SYSTEM OF EUROPEANS AND EUROPEAN AMERICANS:
Why they have been determined to impose their rule over others:

THIS IS CENTRAL TO THEIR HISTORY AND CENTRAL TO THEIR ACTIONS
Manifesto Doctrine of United States of America Manifest Destiny - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

‘Manifest Destiny’ was always a general notion rather than a specific policy. The term combined a belief in expansionism with other popular ideas of the era, including American exceptionalism, Romantic nationalism, and a belief in the natural superiority of what was then called the "Anglo-Saxon race". While many writers focus primarily upon American expansionism when discussing Manifest Destiny, others see in the term a broader expression of a belief in America's "mission" in the world, which has meant different things to different people over the years. This variety of possible meanings was summed up by Ernest Lee Tuveson, who wrote:
A vast complex of ideas, policies, and actions is comprehended under the phrase 'Manifest Destiny'. They are not, as we should expect, all compatible, nor do they come from any one source.[4]

John L. O'Sullivan, sketched in 1874, was an influential columnist as a young man, but is now generally remembered only for his use of the phrase "Manifest Destiny" to advocate the annexation of Texas and Oregon.
Journalist John L. O'Sullivan, an influential advocate for the Democratic Party, wrote an article in 1839 which, while not using the term "Manifest Destiny", did predict a "divine destiny" for the United States based upon values such as equality, rights of conscience, and personal enfranchisement-- "to establish on earth the moral dignity and salvation of man". This destiny was not explicitly territorial, but O'Sullivan predicted that the United States would be one of a "Union of many Republics" sharing those values.[5]
Six years later O'Sullivan wrote another essay which first used the phrase Manifest Destiny. In 1845, he published a piece entitled Annexation in the Democratic Review,[6] in which he urged the United States to annex the Republic of Texas, not only because Texas desired this, but because it was "our manifest destiny to overspread the continent allotted by Providence for the free development of our yearly multiplying millions".[7] Amid much controversy, Texas was annexed shortly thereafter, but O'Sullivan's first usage of the phrase "Manifest Destiny" attracted little attention.[8]
O'Sullivan's second use of the phrase became extremely influential. On December 27, 1845 in his newspaper the New York Morning News, O'Sullivan addressed the ongoing boundary dispute with the United Kingdom in the Oregon Country. O'Sullivan argued that the United States had the right to claim "the whole of Oregon":
And that claim is by the right of our manifest destiny to overspread and to possess the whole of the continent which Providence has given us for the development of the great experiment of liberty and federated self-government entrusted to us.[9]
That is, O'Sullivan believed that Providence had given the United States a mission to spread republican democracy ("the great experiment of liberty") throughout North America. Because Britain would not use Oregon for the purposes of spreading democracy, thought O'Sullivan, British claims to the territory should be overruled. O'Sullivan believed that Manifest Destiny was a moral ideal (a "higher law") that superseded other considerations.[10]
O'Sullivan's original conception of Manifest Destiny was not a call for territorial expansion by force. He believed that the expansion of the United States would happen without the direction of the U.S. government or the involvement of the military. After "Anglo-Saxons" emigrated to new regions, they would set up new democratic governments, and then seek admission to the United States, as Texas had done. In 1845, O'Sullivan predicted that California would follow this pattern next, and that Canada would eventually request annexation as well. He disapproved of the outbreak of the Mexican-American War in 1846, although he came to believe that the outcome would be beneficial to both countries.[11]


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 26, 2010)

continued: 
Effect on continental expansion

John Quincy Adams, painted above in 1816 by Charles Robert Leslie, was an early proponent of continentalism. Late in life he came to regret his role in helping U.S. slavery to expand, and became a leading opponent of the annexation of Texas.The phrase "Manifest Destiny" is most often associated with the territorial expansion of the United States from 1812 to 1860. This era, from the end of the War of 1812 to the beginning of the American Civil War, has been called the "Age of Manifest Destiny." During this time, the United States expanded to the Pacific Ocean—"from sea to shining sea"—largely defining the borders of the contiguous United States as they are today.[16]

[edit] Continentalism
The nineteenth century belief that the United States would eventually encompass all of North America is known as "continentalism".[17] An early proponent of this idea was John Quincy Adams, a leading figure in U.S. expansion between the Louisiana Purchase in 1803 and the Polk administration in the 1840s. In 1811, Adams wrote to his father:

The whole continent of North America appears to be destined by Divine Providence to be peopled by one nation, speaking one language, professing one general system of religious and political principles, and accustomed to one general tenor of social usages and customs. For the common happiness of them all, for their peace and prosperity, I believe it is indispensable that they should be associated in one federal Union.[18]

Adams did much to further this idea. He orchestrated the Treaty of 1818, which established the United States-Canada border as far west as the Rocky Mountains, and provided for the joint occupation of the region known in American history as the Oregon Country and in British and Canadian history as the New Caledonia and Columbia Districts. He negotiated the Transcontinental Treaty in 1819, purchasing Florida from Spain and extending the U.S. border with Spanish Mexico all the way to the Pacific Ocean. And he formulated the Monroe Doctrine of 1823, which warned Europe that the Western Hemisphere was no longer open for European colonization.

The Monroe Doctrine and Manifest Destiny were closely related ideas: historian Walter McDougall calls Manifest Destiny a corollary of the Monroe Doctrine, because while the Monroe Doctrine did not specify expansion, expansion was necessary in order to enforce the Doctrine. Concerns in the United States that European powers (especially Great Britain) were seeking to acquire colonies or greater influence in North America led to calls for expansion in order to prevent this. In his influential 1935 study of Manifest Destiny, Albert Weinberg wrote that "the expansionism of the [1830s] arose as a defensive effort to forestall the encroachment of Europe in North America."[19]

[edit] All Oregon
Manifest Destiny played its most important role in, and was coined during the course of, the Oregon boundary dispute with Britain. The Anglo-American Convention of 1818 had provided for the joint occupation of the Oregon Country, and thousands of Americans migrated there in the 1840s over the Oregon Trail. The British rejected a proposal by President John Tyler to divide the region along the 49th parallel, and instead proposed a boundary line further south along the Columbia River, which would have made what is now the state of Washington part of British North America. Advocates of Manifest Destiny protested and called for the annexation of the entire Oregon Country up to the Alaska line (54°40ʹ N). Presidential candidate James K. Polk used this popular outcry to his advantage, and the Democrats called for the annexation of "All Oregon" in the 1844 U.S. Presidential election.

As president, however, Polk sought compromise and renewed the earlier offer to divide the territory in half along the 49th parallel, to the dismay of the most ardent advocates of Manifest Destiny. When the British refused the offer, American expansionists responded with slogans such as "The Whole of Oregon or None!" and "Fifty-Four Forty or Fight!", referring to the northern border of the region. (The latter slogan is often mistakenly described as having been a part of the 1844 presidential campaign.) When Polk moved to terminate the joint occupation agreement, the British finally agreed to divide the region along the 49th parallel, and the dispute was settled by the Oregon Treaty of 1846.

to be continued


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 26, 2010)

CONCLUSION:

American westward expansion is idealized in Emanuel Leutze's famous painting Westward the Course of Empire Takes its Way (1861). The title of the painting, from a 1726 poem by Bishop Berkeley, was a phrase often quoted in the era of Manifest Destiny, expressing a widely held belief that civilization had steadily moved westward throughout history. (more)Despite the earlier clamor for "All Oregon," the treaty was popular in the U.S. and was easily ratified by the Senate, particularly because the United States was by that time at war with Mexico. The most fervent advocates of Manifest Destiny had not prevailed along the northern border because, according to Reginald Stuart, "the compass of Manifest Destiny pointed west and southwest, not north, despite the use of the term 'continentalism'."[20]

[edit] Mexico and Texas
Manifest Destiny proved to be more consequential in U.S. relations with Mexico. In 1836, the Republic of Texas declared independence from Mexico and, after the Texas Revolution, sought to join the United States as a new state. This was an idealized process of expansion which had been advocated from Jefferson to O'Sullivan: newly democratic and independent states would request entry into the United States, rather than the United States extending its government over people who did not want it. The annexation of Texas was controversial as it would add another slave state to the Union. Presidents Andrew Jackson and Martin Van Buren declined Texas's offer to join the United States in part because the slavery issue threatened to divide the Democratic Party.

Before the election of 1844, Whig candidate Henry Clay and the presumed Democratic candidate, former President Van Buren, both declared themselves opposed to the annexation of Texas, each hoping to keep the troublesome topic from becoming a campaign issue. This unexpectedly led to Van Buren being dropped by the Democrats in favor of Polk, who favored annexation. Polk tied the Texas annexation question with the Oregon dispute, thus providing a sort of regional compromise on expansion. (Expansionists in the North were more inclined to promote the occupation of Oregon, while Southern expansionists focused primarily on the annexation of Texas.) Although elected by a very slim margin, Polk proceeded as if his victory had been a mandate for expansion.

[edit] All Mexico
After the election of Polk, but before he took office, Congress approved the annexation of Texas. Polk moved to occupy a portion of Texas which was also claimed by Mexico, paving the way for the outbreak of the Mexican-American War on April 24, 1846. With American successes on the battlefield, by the summer of 1847 there were calls for the annexation of "All Mexico," particularly among Eastern Democrats, who argued that bringing Mexico into the Union was the best way to ensure future peace in the region.[21]

This was a controversial proposition for two reasons. First, idealistic advocates of Manifest Destiny like John L. O'Sullivan had always maintained that the laws of the United States should not be imposed on people against their will. The annexation of "All Mexico" would be a violation of this principle. And secondly, the annexation of Mexico was controversial because it would mean extending U.S. citizenship to millions of Mexicans. Senator John C. Calhoun of South Carolina, who had approved of the annexation of Texas, was opposed to the annexation of Mexico, as well as the "mission" aspect of Manifest Destiny, for racial reasons. He made these views clear in a speech to Congress on January 4, 1848:

[W]e have never dreamt of INCORPORATING INTO OUR UNION ANY BUT THE CAUCASIAN RACE---THE FREE RIGHT RACE. To incorporate MEXICO, WOULD BE THE VERY FIRST INSTANCE OF THE KIND, OF INCORPORATING AN INDIAN RACE; for more than half of the Mexicans are INDIANS, and the other is composed CHIEFLY OF MIXED TRIBES. I protest against such a union as that! Ours, sir, is the Government of a white race.... We are anxious to force free government on all; and I see that it has been urged ... THAT IT IS THE MISSION OF THIS COUNTRY TO SPREAD CIVIL AND RELIGIOUS LIBERTY OVER ALL THE WORLD, AND ESPECIALLY OVER THIS CONTINENT. It is a great mistake.[22]

This debate brought to the forefront one of the CONTRADICTIONS of Manifest Destiny: on the one hand, while racist ideas inherent in Manifest Destiny suggested that Mexicans, as non-whites, were a lesser race and thus not qualified to become Americans, the "mission" component of Manifest Destiny suggested that Mexicans would be improved (or "regenerated," as it was then described) by bringing them into American democracy. RACISM WAS USED TO PROMOTE MANIFEST DESTINY, but, as in the case of Calhoun and the resistance to the "All Mexico" movement, racism was also used to oppose Manifest Destiny.[23] Conversely, proponents of annexation of "All Mexico" regarded it as an anti-slavery measure.[24]

The controversy was eventually ended by the Mexican Cession, which added the territories of Alta California and Nuevo México to the United States, both more sparsely populated than the rest of Mexico. Like the All Oregon movement, the All Mexico movement quickly abated. Historian Frederick Merk, in Manifest Destiny and Mission in American History: A Reinterpretation (1963), argued that the failure of the All Oregon and All Mexico movements indicates that Manifest Destiny had not been as popular as historians have traditionally portrayed it to have been. Merk wrote that, while belief in the beneficent mission of democracy was central to American history, aggressive "continentalism" were aberrations supported by only a very small (but influential) minority of Americans. Merk's interpretation is probably still a minority opinion; scholars generally see Manifest Destiny, at least in the 1840s, as a popular belief among Democrats and an unpopular one among Whigs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manifest_Destiny


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 26, 2010)

THESE ARE THE PEOPLE THAT WERE NAMED 'INDIANS'. 'DIRTHY INJUNS' AND 'FILTHY HEATHENS' BY THE AMERICANS AND EUROPEANS.
THAT TERM: INDIANS>>>MEANS "SAVAGES".  PAGANS MEANS 'IDOLATORS'

Like THEIR BROTHER JUDAH,  they were scorned and mocked by the 'Christian' Europeans:
They called their men 'Tonto', bucks, 'and mocked them 'Chief!'
They called their women "squaws!" as in this song immortalized by Johnny Cash, A Metis....half Cherokee. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM...]File:LA2-NSRW-1-0085.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
THIS FILE IS KEPT IN THE ARCHIVES: File:LA2-NSRW-1-0085.jpg

THIS IS OBSOLETE FOR GENERAL USE
1. 
 This file is an original and may be obsolete for general use, but is kept for historical or archival use. As such, it should not be modified or deleted except to correct upload or technical errors. Any modified versions or replacements of this image should be uploaded with a different file name. A version of this file more suitable for general use can be found at Image:NSRW Natives of North America.png.

Information about this file:
NSRW original; see below
________________________________________
Česky | English | Español | Français | Magyar | Македонски | Português | Русский | +/−

This is a scanned image (300 dpi high-contrast JPEG) of a page from an old book, The New Student's Reference Work, 5 volumes, Chicago, 1914 (edited by Chandler B. Beach (1839-1928), A.M., associate editor Frank Morton McMurry (1862-1936), Ph.D.), scanned by User:LA2 in October 2005. This work is in the public domain because of its age: it was published in the United States before 1920. Scanned images are named Image:LA2-NSRW-1-0001.jpg and counting upwards.

This work is in the public domain in those countries with a copyright term of life of the author plus 70 years or fewer. 
________________________________________
 Note that a few countries have copyright terms longer than 70 years: Mexico has 100 years, Colombia has 80 years, and Guatemala and Samoa have 75 years. This image may not be in the public domain in these countries, which moreover do not implement the rule of the shorter term. Côte d'Ivoire has a general copyright term of 99 years and Honduras has 75 years, but they do implement the rule of the shorter term.
________________________________________
Català | Česky | Deutsch | English | Español | Suomi | Français | Italiano | 日本語 | 한국어 | Македонски | ‪Norsk (nynorsk)‬ | Polski | Português | Српски / Srpski | 中文 | ‪中文(简体)‬ | ‪中文(繁體)‬ | +/−


This media file is in the public domain in the United States. This applies to U.S. works where the copyright has expired, often because its first publication occurred prior to January 1, 1923. See this page for further explanation. 
________________________________________	 

	Català | Česky | Deutsch | English | Español | Eesti | Suomi | Français | Gaeilge | Galego | עברית | Magyar | Igbo | Italiano | 日本語 | Македонски | മലയാളം | Malti | Plattdüütsch | Nederlands | Polski | Português | Português do Brasil | Română | Русский | ไทย | Vèneto | 中文 | ‪中文(简体)‬ | ‪中文(繁體)‬ | +/−


This image might not be in the public domain outside of the United States; this especially applies in the countries and areas that do not apply the rule of the shorter term for US works, such as Canada, Mainland China (not Hong Kong or Macao), Germany, Mexico, and Switzerland. The creator and year of publication are essential information and must be provided. See Wikipediaublic domain and Wikipedia:Copyrights for more details.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 26, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:LA2-NSRW-1-0086.jpg
SOUTH AMERICAN TRIBES OF THE TRIBE OF GAD: File:LA2-NSRW-1-0086.jpg

THEY TOO WERE LABELED 'SAVAGES' AND 'HEATHEN' BY THE EUROPEANS

This is a file from the Wikimedia Commons. Information from its description page there is shown below. 
Commons is a freely licensed media file repository. You can help. 

 This file is an original and may be obsolete for general use, but is kept for historical or archival use. As such, it should not be modified or deleted except to correct upload or technical errors. Any modified versions or replacements of this image should be uploaded with a different file name. A version of this file more suitable for general use can be found at Image:NSRW Natives of South America.png.

Information about this file:

NSRW original; see below

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Česky | English | Español | Français | Magyar | Македонски | Português | Русский | +/−


This is a scanned image (300 dpi high-contrast JPEG) of a page from an old book, The New Student's Reference Work, 5 volumes, Chicago, 1914 (edited by Chandler B. Beach (1839-1928), A.M., associate editor Frank Morton McMurry (1862-1936), Ph.D.), scanned by User:LA2 in October 2005. This work is in the public domain because of its age: it was published in the United States before 1920. Scanned images are named Image:LA2-NSRW-1-0001.jpg and counting upwards.

 This work is in the public domain in those countries with a copyright term of life of the author plus 70 years or fewer. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Note that a few countries have copyright terms longer than 70 years: Mexico has 100 years, Colombia has 80 years, and Guatemala and Samoa have 75 years. This image may not be in the public domain in these countries, which moreover do not implement the rule of the shorter term. Côte d'Ivoire has a general copyright term of 99 years and Honduras has 75 years, but they do implement the rule of the shorter term.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Català | Česky | Deutsch | English | Español | Suomi | Français | Italiano | 日本語 | 한국어 | Македонски | ‪Norsk (nynorsk)‬ | Polski | Português | Српски / Srpski | 中文 | ‪中文(简体)‬ | ‪中文(繁體)‬ | +/−

 This media file is in the public domain in the United States. This applies to U.S. works where the copyright has expired, often because its first publication occurred prior to January 1, 1923. See this page for further explanation. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Català | Česky | Deutsch | English | Español | Eesti | Suomi | Français | Gaeilge | Galego | עברית | Magyar | Igbo | Italiano | 日本語 | Македонски | മലയാളം | Malti | Plattdüütsch | Nederlands | Polski | Português | Português do Brasil | Română | Русский | ไทย | Vèneto | 中文 | ‪中文(简体)‬ | ‪中文(繁體)‬ | +/−

 This image might not be in the public domain outside of the United States; this especially applies in the countries and areas that do not apply the rule of the shorter term for US works, such as Canada, Mainland China (not Hong Kong or Macao), Germany, Mexico, and Switzerland. The creator and year of publication are essential information and must be provided. See Wikipediaublic domain and Wikipedia:Copyrights for more details. 


NOTICE THAT THEY ARE NOT RED OR FAIR SKINNED PEOPLE!
EACH TRIBE HAD ITS CHARACTERISTICS, JUST AS EACH CHILD HAS ITS CHARACTERISTICS UNLESS THEY ARE IDENTIFICAL TWINS:

TRIBE OF JUDAH:  MEET YOUR COUSINS!  THE TWELVE TRIBES WERE BROTHERS FROM THE SAME FATHER.  SOME HAD DIFFERENT MOTHERS!  ITS IN THE BOOK OF GENESIS: READ ALL ABOUT IT!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 26, 2010)

UP UNTIL NOW: THE FOCUS HAS BEEN ON THE TRIBE OF JUDAH ('SO CALLED AFRICAN AMERICANS); AND THE TRIBE OF GAD (SO CALLED 'INDIANS':

LET US PUT IN REMEMBRANCE THE SUFFERING OF THE OTHER TRIBES: THEY HAVE ALL SUFFERED CURSES OF DEUTERONOMY 28:   THESE ARE YOUR BROTHERS BUT YOU HAVE BEEN DIVIDED FROM THEM AND HATRED BETWEEN THE TRIBES HAS BEEN PROMOTED AND ENCOURAGED BEHIND THE SCENES. "A HOUSE DIVIDED AGAINST ITSELF CANNOT STAND" WERE THE WORDS OF CHRIST AND HOW TRUE! DEUTERONOMY 28:  One of the curses: 'You will not be able to stand before your enemies...."

THE TRIBE OF ISSACHAR  (so called MEXICANS) our brothers
YouTube - THE ATROCITIES OF ESAU ON THE TRIBE OF 
ISSACHAR.wmv
Ancient Mexico
Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gnb4Zc3xR8&feature=related
Part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR9dH4mZmwk&feature=related
'OUT OF EGYPT' SERIES: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jHDgXh41vE&feature=related
I climbed one of these "los aztecos en mexico)" when I visited there.

Where did they learn to build these? ...Their forefathers had this skill whe they were in Egypt, remember Joseph in the Bible in Genesis? the slaves  were forced to build with bricks, and no pyramids have been built in Egypt since the departure of the Israelites from Egypt!!!

Since the Aztecs and the Mayans mysteriously vanished without a trace...disappeared...the Europeans claim....(*actually shipped out to Spain and Europe as slaves)...forefathers in Mexico...no pyramids have been built in Mexico or AMERICA! 

THE TRIBE OF MANASSEH (CUBA) our brothers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2QD15qamag&NR=1

TRIBE OF EPHRAIM (LATINOS...*PUERTO RICANS) our brothers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mShSdRrFtHA&feature=related

TRIBE OF ASHER ((Brazil, Columbia to Uraguay) our brothers MASSIVE ETHNIC CLEANSING TOOK PLACE TO WHITEN THE POPULATION
(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4YY5KxD2qk&NR=1


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 26, 2010)

TRIBE OF NAPHTHALI (HAWAIIANS & Islands of the Pacific)  NEVER CONSENTED TO JOIN AMERICA. They were overthrown by 'Missionaries' descendants and businessmen. Seized, their King and Queen forced to sign at GUNPOINT! and to avoid the bloodshed of their subjects.....they received NO REIMBURSEMENT...JUST AN APOLOGY, MANY DECADES LATER.

TRIBE OF NAPHTALI (HAWAII) our brothers…..NEVER CONSENTED! TO JOIN AMERICA) 
It started with the "CHRISTIAN MISSIONARIES"...AND ENDED IN THEFT OF HAWAII. The Missionaries: Congregationalists from NEW ENGLAND, U.S.A.

Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIq8x9vnLf4
Part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db5W62jDm4I

SILENT 'ETHNIC CLEANSING' TOOK PLACE:
Listen to the story of the Last Queen (reigning monarch_ of Hawaii)

The Monarchs of Hawaii and America's racist overthrow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EUp4FufPxw&feature=related

US overthrows Hawaii's Government
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pS35CnwYEOk&feature=related

Part 1-7 HAWAII’S LAST QUEEN
Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuKLYVLJya4
a BITTER lesson was learned by the tribe of Naphtali
The Most High had warned the Israelites:  "DO NOT LEARN THE WAY OF THE HEATHENS"....they will turn you away from ME!"   THERE IS A REASON FOR HIS WARNINGS!! The Israelite line of Kings came through Judah......so Naphthali had no Israelite claim to an earthly throne. Note: Oh yes, they entered into "A FREE TRADE AGREMMENT" WITH AMERICA!!!!

Part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTVt-vPFLng&feature=related
hebrews: Does this seem to be a perpetual pattern when the Europeans enter and make CONTACT with 'dark skinned lands'?...RELIGION, unusual diseases, loss of land and ability to be self supporting and non- ending POVERTY for those with dark skins? tHE MISSIONARIES come with their crosses and Bibles AND WHEN IT IS OVER....the 'dark', original people have the crosses and are controlled by the churches and the Europeans end up with all of the natural resources, the minerals, the control of government, the land and the military power......true democracy in action? Funny: The same thing happened in Africa

AMERICA LEVIED A SANCTION ON HAWAII RE: THEIR SUGAR INDUSTRY...TO MANIPULATE AN AGREEMENT TO ANNEX WITH AMERICA...."ECONOMIC SANCTIONS"....DOES THIS SOUND FAMILIAR TO YOU?

HERE COMES THE SMALL POX AGAIN!!!!! AND THE SECRET SOCIETY! (The ‘European’ Hawaiian League- Missionary descendants, remember) 
Result: THE BAYONET TREATY!

The Missionary Boys:  Plotted: Sedition and High Treason against the Hawaiian Government and Monarch
She was betrayed by 2 'AMERICANS IN HER CABINET'. The Minister to Hawaii in America signalled for the United States Military to go to Hawaii in reply to the requwat from the 'Hawaiian Safety League aka Hawaiian League---'Missionary Boys'!
Part 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bzu9ZpgCUo&feature=fvw
Part 4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dIhtQen4uc&feature=related
THE MARINES LANDED ON HAWAII and AMERICA NEVER LEFT

Behind closed doors: she was forced to SURRENDER AT 'GUN POINT' and did so to avoid bloodshed of her people. 
Part 5  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G5DVF0u2OE&feature=related
' MARTIAL LAW WAS DECLARED'
Part 6  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WjQwC0h7yM&feature=related
The Hawaiian Queen was arrested: dethroned; stripped of her title; held over for trial with the charges of being A TRAITOR, (HIGH TREASON) to totally humiliate her.  She was imprisoned and 'sentenced to five years of HARD LABOR'...AND LEFT WITH ONLY HER 'PRAYERBOOK!' She abdicated: Threatened that 6 of her people would be executed if she did not!
Part 7 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFms1Qe4u54&feature=related

HER BEAUTIFUL ORIGINAL SONGS: She composed over 100 pieces!
The Queen's Prayer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ2l1icqTRk&feature=related

Hawaiian national song. Composed by Queen Liliuokalani
Played by: Anthony Ventura - Aloha oé 


The Lord's Prayer In Hawaiin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5ixBCBXW8Q&feature=related
E ko mākou Makua i loko o ka lani E hōano ia kou inoa E hiki mai kou aupuni E mālama ia kou makemake ma ka honua nei, E like me ia i mālama ia ma ka lani lā E hāawi mai iā mākou i kēia lā i aina mākou no nēia lā E kala mai hoi iā mākou i kā mākou lawehala ana, me mākou e kala nei i ka poe i lawehala i kā﻿ mākou Mai hookuu oe iā mākou i ka hoowalewale ia mai E hoopakele nō nae iā mākou i ka ino No ka mea, nou ke aupuni A me ka mana A me ka hoonani ia a mau loa aku Āmene. 



Hawaii went on to BECOME THE 50TH STATE OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
Hawaii is now SPIRITUALLY AND ECONOMICALLY 'owned by the Mormon Church' that runs a booming tourist industry out of HAWAII.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 27, 2010)

BREAKING DOWN STRONGHOLDS AND EVERY HIGH THING THAT MAGNIFIES ITSELF AGAINST THE MOST HIGH:

Psalms 83:1  
1Keep not thou silence, O God: hold not thy peace, and be not still, O God. 
2For, lo, thine enemies make a tumult: and they that hate thee have lifted up the head. 

3They have taken crafty counsel against thy people, and consulted against thy hidden ones. 

4They have said, Come, and let us cut them off from being a nation; that the name of Israel may be no more in remembrance. 

5For they have consulted together with one consent: they are confederate against thee: 

6The TABERNACLES OF EDOM, and the Ishmaelites; of Moab, and the Hagarenes; 

7Gebal, and Ammon, and Amalek; the Philistines with the inhabitants of Tyre; 

8Assur also is joined with them: they have holpen the children of Lot. Selah

THE DECEPTION OF RELIGIOUS SCHOLARS TO HIDE THE TRUTH

THE MASORETTES: THE COLOR THEORY: THE “RUDDY COLOR” TEACHING

THE TETRAGRAMMATON:  re: Name of the Most High

Part 4
YouTube - dbrenston28's Channel
Part 5 YouTube - dbrenston28's Channel
 MORE VIDEOS ON THIS SUBJECT COMING


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 27, 2010)

BREAKING DOWN STRONGHOLDS AND EVERY HIGH THING THAT MAGNIFIES ITSELF AGAINST THE MOST HIGH:

Previously covered in the videos: THE GREAT COVERUP! Religion, (Theological Scholars, Historians, Science, Media, Education)

THE DECEPTION OF RELIGIOUS SCHOLARS TO HIDE THE TRUTH

THE MASORETTES: THE COLOR THEORY: THE “RUDDY COLOR” TEACHING

THE TETRAGRAMMATON:  re: Name of the Most High

(Part 4
YouTube - dbrenston28's Channel
Part 5 YouTube - dbrenston28's Channel)

PSALMS 83: Scriptural Warning of a CONSPIRACY against the Hebrews:

DELIBERATE PRESSURE PUT ON THE HEBREWS THROUGH OPPRESSION 
And lies about OVERPOPULATION: TO PROMOTE DEPRESSION; VIOLENCE
Part 6 YouTube - dbrenston28's Channel
There is going to be a ‘New Heaven and a New Earth…the former earth is going to pass away. The people of the Most High, Israel,  were told they would not return to the present, old Jerusalem as a nation of people.They are awaiting the “New Jerusalem”.

Part 7  BEGINNING THE BREAKDOWN OF THE TRIBES IN SPECIFICS FROM THEN TILL NOW
Beginning of “Convert Jews”: Samaritans; Sephardic; etc.
YouTube - dbrenston28's Channel


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 27, 2010)

Part 8  CHRISTOPHER COLUMBUS DECEPTION:  What Columbus (along with a Jewish interpreter used to track the ten tribes to America to bring them into bondage to Spain (the Conquistadores along with the Catholic Priests came to America)….’The Apocrypha’  BOOK OF ESDRAS 13:39….
Year 721 under Hosea the King:  The Catholic and The Protestant Theologians.
Christopher Columbus had the information and the geographical proof from our book to go to the ‘NEW LAND’ and discover ‘savages’.
YouTube - dbrenston28's Channel

How the ‘Scientists’ Provided ‘Cover’ for the Theologians in their Deception
Hollywood presented the “natives as silent or just able to grunt a syllable here and there. To hide the fact that they actually spoke Hebrew back then at the beginning of the conquest.PG. 364 “LOST TRIBES OF THE PROMISED LAND”: The role of the Jesuits in the conquest:
Part 9 YouTube - dbrenston28's Channel
The Lemba Tribe: The Ephod of the Levitical Priest and the 
Ashanti Priest accompanied by Africans and ‘Explorers’ (picture) end of part 9 and beginning of part 10  
Part 10 Ephod Tablet in the Bible Exodus 25:7 One stone for each tribe…that is where the concept of birthstones comes from: Tribe of Levi and Benjamin
YouTube - dbrenston28's Channel

Why is this not taught in the Churches, the Schools, the Universities etc.? the serious QUESTIONS that need to be answered. THE 'THEOLOGICA'L TEACHING ON ‘SPRITUAL ISRAELITES IS UNSCRIPTURAL AND MISLEADING': IT DISPLACES 'ISRAEL'  teaching that they are no longer relevant.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 27, 2010)

Continued

BREAKDOWN GENESIS 49: ALL THE TRIBES, WHY? WHO? WHAT? WHERE?

Part 11
YouTube - dbrenston28's Channel
Part 12 
YouTube - dbrenston28's Channel
Part 13 
YouTube - dbrenston28's Channel
Part 14 
http://www.youtube.com/user/dbrenston28#p/c/128517D0826DDEE0/13/g5Asa4he4WA

Part 15 Refer Book ‘The SPANISH  HOLOCA	UST’ against Ephraim
http://www.youtube.com/user/dbrenston28#p/c/128517D0826DDEE0/14/lmFuImYbnYY

 Part 16
TRIBE OF BENJAMIN:  WEST INDIANS: BOOK: ‘HEBREWISM IN WEST AFRICA’
http://www.youtube.com/user/dbrenston28#p/c/128517D0826DDEE0/15/cjR6eV5cA7A

CONCLUSION: SHALOM


----------



## Crown (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Mahalia!
Let me subscribe to have all the posts by emails.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 27, 2010)

Very short video:
Why Does It Matter That I Am a Jew?
YouTube - dbrenston28's Channel


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 28, 2010)

WHAT REALLY HAPPENED TO THE 'NAME' OF THE TRUE GOD.  ANOTHER STRONGHOLD!!!!

THIS IS VERY POWERFUL AND REVEALING ABOUT MORE DECEPTION THAT TOOK PLACE.   
THE TRUE NAME OF GOD & THE ORIGIN OF "YHWH" (1 of 15)

UNDER 'PLAYLISTS'
Part 1
YouTube - TheGOCChurch144's Channel


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 28, 2010)

WHAT HEBREWS ARE FACING TODAY IN TERMS OF RELIGIOUS STRONGHOLDS:

1. Open your Bible to Psalms 83: A World Wide Conspiracy impacting many levels
2. RELIGIOUS IMPACT: WHAT DOES THIS SYMBOL HAVE TO DO WITH DAVID? This symbol was often used along with the TETRAGRAMMATON.
Will deceive IF POSSIBLE…..even THE ELECT 
Israel, Mine Elect:

THE JEWISH ‘STAR OF DAVID’ THAT HAS BECOME PROMINENT IN THE LAST TWO HUNDRED YEARS PRIOR WAS ASSOCIATED WITH MAGIC: LEGENDS; THE OCCULT:
1 The Star of David Conspiracy (this is serious stuff!
YouTube - 1 The Star of David Conspiracy
Part 2 
YouTube - 2 The Star of David Conspiracy
Part 3 
YouTube - 3 The Star of David Conspiracy
Part 4 
YouTube - 4 The Star of David Conspiracy
Part 5
YouTube - 5 The Star of David Conspiracy
Part 6
YouTube - 6 The Star of David Conspiracy


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 28, 2010)

CONTINUING AROUND THE DIASPORA

Islands of the Caribbean  Our Hebrew brothers
Tribe of Benjamin   (West Indians)
History and traumatic illustration of slavery in Jamaica(bbc)

YouTube - History and traumatic illustration of slavey in Jamaica(bbc)

History of the Maroons (Part 1)

Part 1 YouTube - History of the Maroons (Part 1)

Part 2 YouTube - History of Maroons (Part 2)

 The Maroons Of Surinam
YouTube - The Maroons Of Surinam

The Kromanti Language of the Jamaican Maroons 

Part 1 YouTube - The Kromanti Language of the Jamaican Maroons - Part 1

Part 2 YouTube - The Kromanti Language of the Jamaican Maroons - Part 2


The Kromanti Language of the Jamaican Maroons (Final edit)
YouTube - The Kromanti Language of the Jamaican Maroons (Final edit)

Trinidadian French Creole- The Flavour of a Fading Creole (Final Edit)
YouTube - Trinidadian French Creole- The Flavour of a Fading Creole (Final Edit)
Tobago Heritage Festival
YouTube - Tobago Heritage Festival


----------



## Crown (Sep 28, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> WHAT REALLY HAPPENED TO THE 'NAME' OF THE TRUE GOD.  ANOTHER STRONGHOLD!!!!
> 
> THIS IS VERY POWERFUL AND REVEALING ABOUT MORE DECEPTION THAT TOOK PLACE.
> THE TRUE NAME OF GOD & THE ORIGIN OF "YHWH" (1 of 15)
> ...


 
Why there is so much confusion about the original Hebrew Name of the Most High?
I am not really convinced by what they are saying in these videos on your post.
They are against YaH, but the name they are using ended by yah (Ahayah). 

When we consider Ex. 3 : 14, the Name is a verb (or an expression) : I AM THAT I AM and the short version : I AM (YaH). But it is the Most High talking about Himself. 
In Ex. 3 : 15, it is the name given to Israel : HE IS HIM or Self-Existant (YHWH).

You can’t name the LORD : I AM. HE says : I AM.
For others, it is : HE IS, not I AM.

So, we have the verb to be (or exist) in the simple present :
The LORD using it at the first person singular.
And for others at the third person singular.

Is Yashayah the Messiah’s name?
YouTube - Is Yashayah the Messiah's name?

Is YHWH pagan?
YouTube - Is YHWH Pagan? The Truth about Ehyeh Asher Ehyeh

This is my Name…
YouTube - This is my Name - יהוה and אהיה (Part 1 of 2)	(part 1)
YouTube - This is my Name - יהוה and אהיה (Part 2 of 2)	(part 2)

The Father is not the author of confusion.

The Son, the Messiah, revealed the Most High to us as Abba : Father : no confusion.
Mat. 6.9; Mk. 14 : 36….


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Crown: Answer to your quote: I checked my copy of the oldest known Bible translated into English for the first time  (THE DEAD SEA SCROLLS BIBLE): Exodus 3:14, 15, pg. 28, 29,)
You can probably get a copy at a (Bible Book Store or Catholic Bible Book Store) I got mine from Universal Bible Book Store Supplies in Canada. The Scripture there reads:

This translation BIN NO.  ISBN  978 -0-060064-8 ©1999  HarperCollins Publishers, 10 East  53rd street, New York, NY 10022 website: http:// harperscollins.com 

Exodus 3:14, 15, pg. 28, 29,)
13.”And Moses said to God, “Behold, when I go to the children of Israel and say to them, ‘The God of your fathers has sent me to you’, they shall say to me, ’What is his name?’ What shall I say to them?”
14 “And God said to Moses,” I AM that I AM.” And He said, “Thus you shall say to the children of Israel, “I AM has sent me to you.’” 15. And God moreover said to Moses, “That you shall say to the children of Israel, ‘The Lord, the God of your fathers, the God of Abraham, and the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob, has sent me to you; this is my name forever, and this is my memorial to all generations 16---“, 

In verse 18 same Bible same Chapter: .  He refers to Himself as ‘The Lord, the God of the Hebrews”

"YOur quote:' In Ex. 3 : 15, it is the name given to Israel '.unquote: "  I did not see that there in the Scripture that I just posted.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Crown, You may want to check this out. Hope this info is helpful.


Easton's Bible Dictionary"
<< 429
430. elohim	431 >>

________________________________________
God, god
Original Word: אֱלֹהִים
Transliteration: elohim
Phonetic Spelling: (el-o-heem')
Short Definition: angels

Word Origin
pl. of eloah
Definition
God, god

Romans 11:4 "But how does God answer him? "I have reserved for myself seven thousand men, who have not bowed the knee to Baal"
From that Scripture we could decide that that god's name is Baal: However, it was referring to Molech. This god had many names or titles.  Baal, or Baalim were 'general titles', same as the term 'LORD'. 
The Most High told Moses that until that time, he had not revealed Himself by 'I AM'.
Now compare the translations below: 

New International Version (©1984)
I appeared to Abraham, to Isaac and to Jacob as God Almighty, but by my name the LORD I did not make myself known to them.
New Living Translation (©2007)
I appeared to Abraham, to Isaac, and to Jacob as El-Shaddai--'God Almighty'--but I did not reveal my name, Yahweh, to them.

English Standard Version (©2001)
I appeared to Abraham, to Isaac, and to Jacob, as God Almighty, but by my name the LORD I did not make myself known to them.

New American Standard Bible (©1995)
and I appeared to Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob, as God Almighty, but by My name, LORD, I did not make Myself known to them.

GOD'S WORD® Translation (©1995)
I appeared to Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob as God Almighty, but I didn't make myself known to them by my name, the LORD.

King James Bible
And I appeared unto Abraham, unto Isaac, and unto Jacob, by [the name of] God Almighty, but by my name JEHOVAH was I not known to them.

American King James Version
And I appeared to Abraham, to Isaac, and to Jacob, by the name of God Almighty, but by my name JEHOVAH was I not known to them.

American Standard Version
and I appeared unto Abraham, unto Isaac, and unto Jacob, as God Almighty; but by my name Jehovah I was not known to them.

As you can see, various names were 'inserted in that space'.  
The only place they could not mess with the direct translation was Exodus 3:14, 15, which was Hebrew 'ehyah asher ehyah' (hope my sp. is right). Elsewhere they were free to put in Yah, Yahweh, Jehovah, Lord, Almighty etc. 


Regarding the terms ‘Lord’; ‘God’  They are not PERSONAL NAMES, but titles.   
Strong’s Hebrew Dictionary

Easton's Bible Dictionary 
Lord. 
(1.) The name appropriated to the principal male god of the Phoenicians. It is found in several places in the plural BAALIM (Judges 2:11; 10:10; 1 Kings 18:18; Jeremiah 2:23; Hosea 2:17). Baal is identified with Molech (Jeremiah 19:5). It was known to the Israelites as Baal-peor (Numbers 25:3; Deuteronomy 4:3), was worshipped till the time of Samuel (1 Samuel 7:4), and was afterwards the religion of the ten tribes in the time of Ahab (1 Kings 16:31-33; 18:19, 22). It prevailed also for a time in the kingdom of Judah (2 Kings 8:27; Comp. 11:18; 16:3; 2 Chronicles 28:2), till finally put an end to by the severe discipline of the Captivity (Zephaniah 1:4-6). The priests of Baal were in great numbers (1 Kings 18:19), and of various classes (2 Kings 10:19). Their mode of offering sacrifices is described in 1 Kings 18:25-29. The sun-god, under the general title of Baal, or "lord," was the chief object of worship of the Canaanites. Each locality had its special Baal, and the various local Baals were summed up under the name of Baalim, or "lords." Each Baal had a wife, who was a colourless reflection of himself


Note:  so when we use the term Lord, or God, it is a title. Baal also implies "Master", which is what the Slave'masters demanded.....call me "Master!" to 'Lord it over their slaves'. They of course had a White Supremacy or Baal religion with which they 'subjugated the inferior peoples'.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 29, 2010)

I will respond to the other info. you provided. My take is that If the Most High says: in response to a question of "What is your Name"...and He responds with "I AM THAT I AM....AND THEN "I AM,"...and then states 'THAT IS MY NAME'....I cannot override that.

Note: I do know in some Bibles.  e.g. New World Translation of Jehovah's Witnesses, the name Jehovah is put in there in Genesis in a Scripture prior to it being revealed revealed to Moses. Remember, the Most High told Moses he had not revealed His Name prior to revealing it to Moses.

Note: The term 'Lord', is not a NAME, neither is 'GOD'.  Here is a reference:


Regarding the terms ‘Lord’; ‘God’  They are not NAMES, but ‘TITLES’, Baal was actually the ‘god’ Molech
Strong’s Hebrew Dictionary
<< 429
430. elohim	431 >>

________________________________________
God, god
Original Word: אֱלֹהִים
Transliteration: elohim
Phonetic Spelling: (el-o-heem')
Short Definition: angels

Word Origin
pl. of eloah
Definition
God, god


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Crown: re: Yah, you might find this of great interest and you can pursue your own research on it: Take in to consideration that the Hebrew, Jews etc. were early steeped in 'idolatry'. Their 'CONVERTS' would have taken on the same IDOLATROUS WORSHIP AND THEIR BABYLONIAN GODS. 

The Jewish/Egyptian hallelu-jah god The hallelujah god


The word "hallelujah" is not in the Bible 

One of the false gods the Jews worshipped was Yah.  This pagan idol has its roots in Babylon and in Egypt.  This is the lunar or moon god.  In Babylon the moon god is called "Ia" or Ya.  It has both a female and a male identity. In Egypt the Babylonian female "Ia or Ya" was changed into a male god and the female god was named "shua" and made the sky god. When a person then combines these forms into Iashua or Yahshua they have made the moon god the sky god. 

This Babylonian/Egypt deity is also called Baal throughout the Scriptures.  The Jews did worshiped the moon god when they apostated into idolatry from the true God Ehyeh asher Ehyeh (Elohim/Adonai).  Look up the word moon in Hebrew and it is "yareah" which is the same as "Yahweh."  Modern Hebrew spells it different now to distort the real identity of their ancient Yah god.  They now spell it "yareach."  No matter, real scholars know the truth!    

The Yah moon god remains controversial.  Why?  Because scholars are fearful to say the Jewish god Yah is the same as the Babylonian god "Ia-ya" and or the Egyptian moon god Yah.  They feel this somehow may cause loss of faith in the Jews and in the true God of the Jews.  They are fearful and reluctant to make this bold connection because it brings into question the tetragrammaton god YHVH or YHWH since both incorporate the "Yah" deity into their name constructions as "Yahveh or Yahweh." The evidence however is quite strong and overwhelming that Yah is an idol god. 

This moon god also has the name of Thoth.  It is because there are two names for this same idol that scholars can draw away attention that this moon god is Yah.  This is how they do it with the word Baal also.  They will not give us the real names of these Baal gods so we can observe the Jews as they moved from idol to idol and from one god to another.  THERE WERE MANY JEWISH GODS.  Here is a short list as we found them so far: 

Baal=Num 22:41
Baal-peor=Num 25:3
Ashtoreth Jug 2:13; 2Ki 23:13
Molech=Jug 8:33
Baal-Berith=Jug 8:33
Milcom=1Ki 11:33
Baal-zebub=2Ki 1:2
Calves (Isis)=2Ki 16:16
Chemosh=2Ki 23:13
Jah or Yah=Psalms 68:4
Sun=shemesh=2 Ch 33:3; Ezek 8:16
Moon=yah=2 Ch 33:3; Ezek 8:16
Stars=ishtar=2 Ch 33:3; Ezek 8:16
Planets=astrology=2 Ch 33:3; Ezek 8:16
Remphan=Acts 7:41

The land was filled with these idols: Deut 29:26; 2Kings 17:12; 2Kings 23:24; 2Chron 24:18; Isa 2:6-8. 

Because of this same idolatry the Jews were expelled from Israel: Ezk 6:4-9. 

Because of this spiritual whoredom and adultery against God, Israel was divorced: Jer 3:8. 

The Jews were counted by God as the seed of the adulterer and whore: Isa 57:3. 

Because of these idols and the whoredom thereof, God chose a new bride... The Church replaced the whore wife who went after other gods: Isa 57:4-9. 

The effects of worshipping these idol gods caused the Jewish people as a nation to be forever replaced by the New Testament Church. They must come into the Kingdom of the Messiah which is the true Israel now, or they cannot be saved!  They may be Jews of flesh and the Gospel preached to them first, but they will be cut off forever as long as they remain in unbelief.  While in this unbelief they have again taken up the Yah moon god of the Egyptians. This god figures in their tetragrammaton gods YHVH and YHWH each of which as said before contain the "Yah" identity! 

Scholars are very good at corrupting the truth on all this including the Yah idol.  They have no other reason to fabricate their falsehoods except to keep condemnation from the Jews and from their tetragrammaton guess names. No amount of denial and no amount of perverting the facts will take away the truth. This pagan Yah idol was not the original God of the Jews.  This Yah idol is not the God of creation.  This Yah idol is not the God Abraham believed in and it was counted to him for righteousness.  This Yah idol is a Baal god and the sooner we acknowledge this the quicker the Jews can return to the true God and let him heal their sins.  So long as we participate in this massive perversion we are guilty of idolatry.  We cannot worship this Yah idol god.  We cannot place  this idol's name into our names and we dare not continue the massive fraud of translating "yh" into "yah" when it should correctly be "yeh" a contraction of "Ehyeh asher Ehyeh" as given to Moses at the burning bush.

Also during the time of the Assyrian King when he removed Israelites from the land of Israel, he PUT IN PAGAN IDOLATORS that that has a DUAL WORSHIP GOING ON.  They never gave up their pagan gods.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Crown:  Here they are: serving the Most High and their false gods. So on the surface they appeared to be God's people, but they were IDOLATORS serving BABYLONIAN GODS AND OTHER GODS.   This also included the Sepharvaim. NOTE: "30And the men of Babylon made Succothbenoth, and the men of Cuth made Nergal, and the men of Hamath made Ashima, 31And the Avites made Nibhaz and Tartak, and the Sepharvites burnt their children in fire to Adrammelech and Anammelech, the gods of Sepharvaim. 32So they feared the LORD, and made unto themselves of the lowest of them priests of the high places, which sacrificed for them in the houses of the high places. 33They feared the LORD, and served their own gods, after the manner of the nations whom they carried away from thence. " DUAL WORSHIP! They came in pagans and stayed pagans. So it is easy to see how they could continue promoting the name of a pagan god!

2 Kings 17:
24"And the king of Assyria brought men from Babylon, and from Cuthah, and from Ava, and from Hamath, and from Sepharvaim, and placed them in the cities of Samaria instead of the children of Israel: and they possessed Samaria, and dwelt in the cities thereof. 25And so it was at the beginning of their dwelling there, that they feared not the LORD: therefore the LORD sent lions among them, which slew some of them. 26Wherefore they spake to the king of Assyria, saying, The nations which thou hast removed, and placed in the cities of Samaria, know not the manner of the God of the land: therefore he hath sent lions among them, and, behold, they slay them, because they know not the manner of the God of the land. 

27Then the king of Assyria commanded, saying, Carry thither one of the priests whom ye brought from thence; and let them go and dwell there, and let him teach them the manner of the God of the land. 28Then one of the priests whom they had carried away from Samaria came and dwelt in Bethel, and taught them how they should fear the LORD. 

29Howbeit every nation made gods of their own, and put them in the houses of the high places which the Samaritans had made, every nation in their cities wherein they dwelt. 30And the men of Babylon made Succothbenoth, and the men of Cuth made Nergal, and the men of Hamath made Ashima, 31And the Avites made Nibhaz and Tartak, and the Sepharvites burnt their children in fire to Adrammelech and Anammelech, the gods of Sepharvaim. 32So they feared the LORD, and made unto themselves of the lowest of them priests of the high places, which sacrificed for them in the houses of the high places. 33They feared the LORD, and served their own gods, after the manner of the nations whom they carried away from thence. 

34Unto this day they do after the former manners: they fear not the LORD, neither do they after their statutes, or after their ordinances, or after the law and commandment which the LORD commanded the children of Jacob, whom he named Israel; 35With whom the LORD had made a covenant, and charged them, saying, Ye shall not fear other gods, nor bow yourselves to them, nor serve them, nor sacrifice to them: 36But the LORD, who brought you up out of the land of Egypt with great power and a stretched out arm, him shall ye fear, and him shall ye worship, and to him shall ye do sacrifice. 37And the statutes, and the ordinances, and the law, and the commandment, which he wrote for you, ye shall observe to do for evermore; and ye shall not fear other gods. 38And the covenant that I have made with you ye shall not forget; neither shall ye fear other gods. 39But the LORD your God ye shall fear; and he shall deliver you out of the hand of all your enemies. 40Howbeit they did not hearken, but they did after their former manner. 41So these nations feared the LORD, and served their graven images, both their children, and their children's children: as did their fathers, so do they unto this day.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 29, 2010)

WHAT ABOUT THE TERM 'JEW' in the Bible?

Re: How words get translated, often incorrectly. It is similar to the use of the term JEW. A name has been put there in the Bible, but if we were to go to the origin of the word we would have a problem. But overtime a word can be 'accepted' as the 'colloquial expression' and commonly defined, even when in error.

The Word "Jew" and the Scriptures

"The Word "Jew" and the Scriptures Jew, Jews, Jewish (modern and erroneous usage of the word in many English Bibles) Generally speaking,  a Jew is a person named after his/her religion called Jew-ism or Jew-dah- ism,  as a Christian is named after his/her religion called Christianity.  The word Jew is not found in the Hebrew,  Aramaic,  or Greek texts of the Sacred Scriptures,  but in many English Bibles the word Jew has become associated with a rendering of the Latin word Judaeus,  which was a translation of the Greek word Ioudaios, the Aramaic word Yahudim, and the Hebrew word Yahudah. Although not found in either the Hebrew, Aramaic or the Greek Scriptures, the word Jew has become an incorrect English rendering most often translated from the Latin word Judaeus,  a Latin translation of the Hebrew word Yahudah.  As translated,  it is referring to one of the tribes of Israel named after one of the 12 sons of Jacob.  Jews (the plural of the word Jew) ,  is incorrectly translated most often from the word Hebrew Yahudi,  descendants of the Israelite tribe named after Yahudah. It must be noted, that the letter 'J' was not in general use until after the 15th century as is now used in many English Bibles to form the incorrect Biblical word 'Jew.' In some English Bibles we have received from the translators, the word Juda. This is also an error in translation because the word derives from the Greek Iudaios ,  which in the English would be Judaios.  Judaios was none other then a Greek pagan deity (see W. H.  Roscher's lexicon of mythology). As examples,  the following words have been "transliterated" from the Hebrew,  Aramaic,  or Greek,  that is,  the letters forming the original word have been placed into English letters,  so when they are pronounced in English,  the word will closely represent the sound of the original word as found in the language of the Sacred Hebrew Scriptures. Yahud (Aramaic) = corresponding to the Ancient Southern Kingdom and land area named after Yahudah a son of Jacob/Israel, - (incorrectly translated as Judea, or Judah in many English Bibles). Yahudain, Yahudean, Yahudyn, (like sounding) or Yahudim (Aramaic)  = inhabitant (of any race) living in the Southern Kingdom of Yahud, - (incorrectly translated as Jews, or sometimes Judeans, in many English Bibles). Yahudah (Hebrew) = "Yah be praised" a son of Jacob/Israel, or his descendants, - (incorrectly translated as Judah, Judah (s), or Jew (s) in many English Bibles). Yahudi or Yahudy (like sounding)  (Hebrew)  = plural form of Yahudah,  or descendants of, or pertaining to Yahudah, - (incorrectly translated as Jews, Jewish, or Judeans in many English Bibles). Iouda, or Ioudas (Greek)  = Yahudah (Hebrew)  a son of Jacob/Israel,  or his descendants, the Southern Kingdom - (incorrectly translated as Judah, Judas, Jude, Jew or Jews,  or the Southern Kingdom of Yahud in many English Bibles). Ioudaios (Greek) from Iouda = Yahudain,  Yahud (Hebrew) context determines form,  see The Word Jew 2 above - (incorrectly translated Jew (s), Jewish, Judea in many English Bibles). Ioudaismos (Greek) = reference to the religion of the Yahudi, - (Incorrectly translated as Judaism in many English Bibles. As used in many English translations,  the word 'Jew' is sometimes translated to refer to a Yahudi,  a native or inhabitant (which would include many diverse races and people groups) who were living in the region of Yahud.  This is similar as the word 'American, ' that can include many diverse peoples living in the Country called 'America'.  The word Jew is most often used in error to refer to a literal descendant of Abraham,  Isaac,  Jacob/Israel,  one of the descendants of the tribe named after Yahudah"


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Crown: The POINT OF RESEARCH IS TO GET TO THE TRUTH OF A MATTER, AND NOT JUST TAKE SOMEONE'S WORD.  I constantly research on my own. I suggest you go straight to this site and see the pictures and coins with your own eyes!!!!! Perhaps you will believe your own eyes about this.


Ehyeh Asher Ehyeh
THIS SHOULD GIVE YOU SOME ANSWERS ABOUT THE TETRAGRAMMATON:Ehyeh Asher Ehyeh



Ehyeh Asher Ehyeh - I AM That I AM

Exodus 3:14 - And God said unto Moses, I AM THAT I AM: and he said, Thus shalt thou say unto the children of Israel, I AM hath sent me unto you.

Here is the transliterated version Exodus 3:14 from the Hebrew Bible: 

V'yomer Eloyim el-Mosheh eh'yeh asher eh'yeh v'yomer ko tomar livneh Yisrael eh'yeh sh'lachni alechem. 

When Moses asked the Most High who should he tell the children of Israel sent him, the Most High said Ehyeh asher Ehyeh. If you read verse 15 the Most High says that Ehyeh is his name forever and should be a memorial unto us. First thing you must know is that, when the Most High gave Moses his name, he didn't give him no tetragrammaton. The tetragrammaton was a very skillful and strategic setup which was grafted in by witchcraft priests and Babylonian Kabbalists, in which it was never in use in the text of scriptures prior to the Babylonian captivity and up to the time of Malachi. In which after further research was done, it proved that it being there and in the dead sea scrolls we find out that it was added hundreds of years later by deception. Then between the 7th and 11th century, the Masoretes which were a Jewish faction, conspired with the Roman Catholic Church, to go into our text and every place where the Most High's name was, replace it wich such names as Lord, God, YHVH, and YHWH, in which the Jewish Masoretes along with the Roman Catholic Church, worshipped Yahweh. 

You see the 6 pointed star amulet around the their neck, that is the highest symbol in the occult world used by witches and sorcerers and warlocks to cast spells. Also, inside of the 6 pointed star, you find the name YHWH, yes inside of the symbol in which this is the highest name in the occult world. I have spoken to a few my brother, they are proud of the fact that christians are deceived into worshipping their god, they brag about it, and rarely will you catch one of them without an amulet around their neck with the initials of their god YHWH aka Yahweh in it. Now these are the same people Christ identified in Revelations 2:9 and 3:9 as the synagogue of Satan, this alone requires no common sense even a person suffering from mental retardation got enough sense to know, that if these people are known well spoken satanists, adn the bible identifies them as the synagogue, then what a fool have they made me to be worshipping the same god around their neck. The tetragammaton is used to cast spells upon the people to deceive them since they will not willing worship the god of the occult world, Satan. 

So upon trying to translate the Most High's name in Exodus 3:14, they ran into trouble and couldn't figure out how to change, which we know that was by the Power of the Most High. So when the name could not be translated the phonetics were created in new forms. For example, Ehyeh became Ieh, Yeh, Jeh and Ieh, in which then they took it a step further in corrupting the Most High's name by adding vowel points to format the Egyptian moon god's name, Iah. Some say it translating it into Iah was done erroneously, but research shows the Lunar God Iah was still heavily worshipped and admired. So to continue this worship, they purposely went from Iah and made it into Jah and then pronounced as Yah, thus removing the Most High's sacred name out of the equation to continue their worship of a false god. Free Masons worship Yah, when you get to the 7th degree of Royal Arch Masonry, they teach you of Yahweh, Yah, Jehovah and Baal. And our brothers and sisters being ignorant of the order and rituals and secrets of these demonic cults, take whatever is placed in the tetragrammaton as truth, and they have no idea they worshipping the same god as the Satanists. The tetragrammaton is associated with paganism, witchcraft, sorcery, and idolatry.

Moses and others transferred to the Paleo-Hebrew many Egyptian word phonetics and new word forms were created. The modern "J" sounding is nearly the same as the Egyptian soft "G" and the cobra stood for both articulations. It is only reasonable then to see that the Paleo-Hebrew "G" and the "I" also carried the same characteristics. Moses used the Egyptian "Je" as in "Jelly" giving the letter "I" the "Jod" or "G - J" when he renamed Oshea to Jehoshua. In the ancient Egyptian script the cobra stood for both the letters of "G" and "J" and since Moses transferred to the Paleo-Hebrew new word forms using the Egyptian language we expect these sounds to follow. And they did follow up to at least the Babylonian adoption of Aramaic. Then it appears the "J" sounding became "EE." Even later transfer of these word forms into old German which is called Yiddish there was another change. The Masoretes dropped the "J" sounding and adopted the "Y" sound used today. 

Alphabet sounds were also altered when the Jews adopted Aramaic Babylonian articulations for letters and also pronounciation of word forms. The letter "I" in some cases was given the "E-e" sound As in Yehshu(s) where the "Y" or "J" sound is changed into an "e" so that Jehshu(s) is rendered "eesho" with no masculine (s)ending the name. These were further altered by the Masoretes who used forms of Yiddish (ancient German), and from this we have the "yah, yud, and yod" sounds of "I and Y." As I posted in my last note, when the Lunar God Iah and the sky God Shu united, they were called Iahshu, and when this rendition was translated upon them adding the Y, they were called Yahshu, which from this stems Yahshua, Yashua, Yahuu and so forth bro. Again I say half these brothers professing to be Israelites are not into searching for the truth. They knowledge go no further than a youtube video on the curses, mixed in with the old scriptures which they learned when they were in a religion, and combine that on top of now knowing they are Israelites, they think they scholars.

Chart



This chart shows how vowels were in the ancient text but removed in the Masoretic and Aramaic text. This is how come they were able to make the lie that the ancient Paleo Hebrew didn't have vowels. So now you know they lied about that!



Ehyeh Asher Ehyeh



This is a card from the witchcraft deck of Tarot. The four letters of the tetragrammaton are spaced between each letter spelling tarot. Read the letters clockwise you have tarot. Read them backwards and you find "Tora" an abbreviation of "Torah." So again goes to show you the tetragrammaton deals with straight witchcraft and sorcery.



Ancient coin with vowels on it, again proving that it was a lie that they put out when they said the Paleo Hebrew didn't have vowels, as you say above they removed them."


As a serious researcher, yourself, you can follow up on this re: the Tetragrammaton:  You will be astounded.
http://www.themasonictrowel.com/books/the_square_and_compasses_falconer/files/chapter_26.htm


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Abba: Easton's Bible Dictionary
This Syriac or Chaldee word is found three times in the New Testament (Mark 14:36; Romans 8:15; Galatians 4:6), and in each case is followed by its Greek equivalent, which is translated "father." It is a term expressing warm affection and filial confidence. It has no perfect equivalent in our language. It has passed into European languages as an ecclesiastical term, "abbot." 

Noah Webster's Dictionary

(n.) Father; religious superior; -- in the Syriac, Coptic, and Ethiopic churches, a title given to the bishops, and by the bishops to the patriarch.

Int. Standard Bible Encyclopedia


Another source:
"The meaning of the name Yahweh (sometimes pronounced Jehovah) has puzzled theologians for thousands of years - so much so that the JEWISH PUBLICATION SOCIETY  now leaves the  name untranslated, with the footnote “meaning of the Hebrew uncertain”. This is not a true statement, however, because the meaning of the Hebrew “ehyeh ashar ehyeh” is actually quite clear - it literally means “I am who I am”.  http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/sumer_anunnaki/godsnewmillemnium/godsnewmillemnium15.htm#Yahweh’s Secret Identity"



ABBA

ab'-a (abba, 'abba', Hebraic-Chaldaic, "Father"): In Jewish and old-Christian prayers, a name by which God was addressed, then in oriental churches a title of bishops and patriarchs. So Jesus addresses God in prayer (Matthew 11:25, 26, 26:39, 42, Luke 10:21; Matthew 22:42; Matthew 23:34,John 11:41; 12:27; 17:24, 25). In Mark 14:36 Romans 8:15, and Galatians 4:6 ho pater, is appended even in direct address, in an emphatic sense. Servants were not permitted to use the appellation in addressing the head of the house. See Delitzsch on Romans 8:15; compare G. Dalman, Gram. des jud.-palast. Aramaisch, etc., section 40, c. 3.

J. E. Harry
Abba (3 Occurrences)


Strong's Concordance: Abba
5. Abba 6 >> 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Abba, father
Original Word: Ἀββᾶ
Transliteration: Abba
Phonetic Spelling: (ab-bah')
Short Definition: Abba

Word Origin
of Aramaic origin ab
Definition
Abba, father
NASB Word Usage

Still not a name. mother and father are not personal names.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Six-Pointed Star: Mark of the Beast - Part 2 QUOTE:

" MORE ON THE SIX POINTED STAR:
HISTORY OF THE SIX-POINTED STAR



The 6-pointed star is not a Jewish symbol, but an Egyptian symbol which Israel adopted in the wilderness due to their apostasy 
Acts 7:37-43 This is that Moses...to whom our fathers wold not obey, but thrust him from them, and IN THEIR HEARTS TURNED BACK AGAIN INTO EGYPT... And they made a calf in those days, and offered sacrifices unto the idol, and rejoiced in the works of their own hands. Then God turned, and gave them up to worship the HOST OF HEAVEN: as it is written in the book of the prophets, O ye house of Israel, have ye offered to Me slain beasts and sacrifices by the space of FORTY YEARS IN THE WILDERNESS? Yea, ye took up the tabernacle of Moloch, and the STAR OF YOUR GOD REMPHAN, figures which ye made to worship them: and I will carry you away beyond Babylon.
Amos 5:26-27 But ye have born the tabernacle of your Moloch, and Chiun (Remphan) your images, the STAR OF YOUR GOD, which ye made to yourselves. Therefore, will I cause you to go into captivity beyond Damascus, saith the Lord...
"The Universal Jewish Encyclopedia declares that the SIX-POINTED STAR...according to the Rosicrucians...was known to the ancient Egyptians." (Graham, p. 13)
"SIX TRIANGLES...is the Egyptian hieroglyphic for the ...Land of the Spirits." (Churchward, p. 177)
"Ancient Egyptian Seal of Solomon" (Churchward, p. 188)
"In the Astro-Mythology of the Egyptians, we find belief in the first man-god (Horus I) ...and his death and resurrection as Amsu"
"This (6-pointed star) was the first sign or hieroglyphic of Amsu"
"Amsu - the risen Horus - was the first man-god risen in spiritual form." (Churchward, p. 3, 65, 38) 


B.   The six pointed star is associated with the worship of Saturn. Therefore, the beast is Saturn (Satan) and his mark is the 6-pointed star. 

Acts 7:43 - Yea, ye took up the tabernacle of Moloch, and the STAR OF YOUR GOD REMPHAN, figures which ye made to worship them: and I will carry you away beyond Babylon.
Amos 5:26-27 - But ye have born the tabernacle of your Moloch, and Chiun (Remphan) your images, the STAR OF YOUR GOD, which ye made to yourselves. Therefore, will I cause you to go into captivity beyond Damascus, saith the Lord... 
1.   The mark of Cain was worshipped by the Israelites in the wilderness as the star of Remphan, which Strong’s Concordance identifies as Chiun:

Strong’s #4481 - Rhemphan {hrem-fan'} by incorrect transliteration for a word of Hebrew origin 3594; n pr m AV - Remphan 1; 1 Remphan = "the shrunken (as lifeless)" 1) the name of an idol worshipped secretly by the Israelites in the wilderness



Strong’s #3594 - Kiyuwn {kee-yoon'} from 3559; n pr dei AV - Chiun 1; 1 Chiun = "an image" or "pillar" 1) probably a statue of the Assyrian-Babylonian god of the planet Saturn and used to symbolise Israelite apostasy



2.   Both Chiun and Saturn are identified as Cain.

“The god of time was Chium in Egypt, or Saturn...and Chium is the same as Cain.” - Blavatsky, The Secret Doctrine (897:390)  

   N.B. Chium is an alternative spelling of Chiun: “...Chium, Chiun kiyyun, khiyun (Hebrew)...” - Theosophical Glossary (898)



“Chiun is sometimes called Kaiwan, or spelled Khiun, and means star. The star of Saturn was a god... Sakkuth and Kaiwan or Chiun are objects of idolatrous worship and are Assyrian gods. In Akkadian texts both names mean the planet or star, Saturn.” (Graham, The Six-Pointed Star, pp. 28-29)

Since Chiun and Cain are linked with Saturn, the planetary name for Satan, the mark of Cain was the mark of Saturn, a six-pointed star. 

Strong’s #7014 - Qayin {kah'-yin} the same as 7013 (with a play upon the affinity to 07069); TWOT - 2017,2016 AV - Cain 17, Kenite 1; 18 n pr m Cain = “possession” 1) eldest son of Adam and Eve and the first murderer having murdered his brother Abel n pr gent Kenite = “smiths” 2) the tribe from which the father-in-law of Moses was a member and which lived in the area between southern Palestine and the mountains of Sinai

4.    The Kenites who claim to have descended from Cain wore the mark of the Tau Cross, the letter of Saturn, on their foreheads.  

"In this overlapping form [the Star of David] is the mark of the double messiah: the priestly ... messiah and the kingly...messiah. As such it is the only true sign of Jesus, and it carries the extra meaning as being the representative of the BRIGHT STAR OF DAVID'S LINE THAT AROSE IN THE MORNING. If the Star of David is a symbol of the unified messiah-ship of Jesus, it should be the mark of Christianity. Then the question has to be, what is the symbol of Judaism? The answer is the cross. This is the mark of the 'TAU' and it is this shape of cross upon which Jesus was crucified. The TAU was the mark of Yahweh...the Kenites bore ON THEIR FOREHEADS long before Moses came across them in the wilderness... " - The Hiram Key (162:140-141)

  “TAU... [is the] letter of Saturn...” Israel Regardie, The Golden Dawn (153:215) 

The Chaldean number for Saturn is 666, suggesting that the mark of Cain was a prototype of the mark of the beast—the six-pointed star received by those who will worship the god Saturn during the Golden Age of Saturn , the occult millennium (which will be shortened to 3 1/2 years). Some Jewish sources also say the mark of Cain was the Seal of Solomon or Star of David.  (See: The Six-Pointed Star: It's Origin & Usage)



C.   In ancient pagan mythology, Saturn ruled over the pre-Flood kingdom of Atlantis and became the divine ancestor of all earthly patriarchs and kings.

"Chronos, or Saturn, Dionysos, Hyperion, Atlas, Hercules, were all connected with 'a great Saturnian continent;' they were kings that ruled over countries on the western shores of the Mediterranean, Africa and Spain. One account says: 'Hyperion, Atlas, and Saturn, or Chronos, were sons of Uranos, who reigned over a great kingdom composed of countries around the western part of the Mediterranean, with certain islands in the Atlantic. Hyperion succeeded his father, and was then killed by the Titans. The kingdom was then divided between Atlas and Saturn --Atlas taking Northern Africa, with the Atlantic islands, and Saturn the countries on the opposite shore of the Mediterranean to Italy and Sicily.' (Baldwin's Prehistoric Nations," p. 357.)... 

"The period of Saturn's government was sung in later days by poets as a happy time, when sorrows were unknown, when innocence, freedom, and gladness reigned throughout the land in such a degree as to deserve the title of the Golden Age." (Murray's Mythology," p. 32.)

 D.   The Six-Pointed Star is engraved on the Talisman of Saturn which is used in ritual magic.

TALISMAN OF SATURN
"On the first face is engraved...a pentagram or a star with five points. On the other side is engraved a bull's head enclosed in a SIX-POINTED STAR, and surrounded by letters composing the name REMPHA, THE PLANETARY GENIUS OF SATURN, according to the alphabet of the Magi." (Christian, p. 304-5)"   UNQUOTE:

Six-Pointed Star: Mark of the Beast - Part 2

CONTINUED:


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 29, 2010)

CONT'D' QUOTE: Six-Pointed Star: Mark of the Beast - Part 2


"3.    The six-pointed star was used in mystery religion initiation rites.

"In an ancient book on numbers the INITIATE is defined as 'the one who has experienced and expressed 666 and found it naught; who has dropped the 6 and become the 66, and thus found himself on the Way; later, again, he drops the 6 and becomes the PERFECTED 6-FORM, the instrument and expression of spirit." (Bailey: Rays and Initiations, p. 80)

"This is the sign with which the Magus DECORATED HIMSELF when he has reached the HIGHEST DEGREE OF INITIATION" (Christian, p. 110-111)

The Crown of the Magi 


F.   King Solomon reintroduced the 6-Pointed Star to the Kingdom of Israel.

1.  The Talisman of Saturn became known as the Seal of Solomon. 

 “…Solomon’s blatant idolatry had angered the Lord to the point of bringing about the division of the kingdom of Israel. Part of the evidence is the six-pointed star, which was called the Seal of Solomon from then on. Let us investigate those false gods with which he was involved. 

“First mentioned was ASHTORETH, otherwise called ASTARTE, the word meaning STAR. 

“II Kings 23:13 is explicit: ‘And the high places that were before Jerusalem, which were on the right hand of the mount of corruption, which Solomon the king of Israel had builded for Ashtoreth the abomination of the Zidonians, and for Chemosh the abomination of the Moabites, and for Milcom the abomination of the children of Ammon, did the king defile.’…

“King Solomon built an altar for Ashtoreth, worshipped her, and also practiced Moloch rituals. It was at this time that the HEXAGRAM OR SIX-POINTED STAR CAME TO BE CALLED THE SEAL OF SOLOMON...

“…the Seal of Solomon or six-pointed star, or hexagram…was considered an ALL-POWERFUL TALISMAN especially when accompanied by the Hebrew Yod…It was also combined with the Tau cross, or Crux Ansanta in the center... 

“…How do the dictionaries define ‘hexagram’? ‘The root word hex is defined as (1) an evil spell, (2) a witch (v.t. to bewitch)’ (Funk & Wagnall’s Dictionary)... 

“Solomon’s Seal was accepted as occult by the occult world. King Solomon was deeply involved in witchcraft and occultism. According to The Sorcerer’s Handbook, ‘King Solomon, traditionally known as an arch magician, used a spell to banish infernal beings sent by the king of demons to extract human hearts… [The names of the demons are then given.]’...  (Graham: 24-5, 29, 32)

        2.   The Seal of Solomon is a graphical representation of 666, the number of the Beast, and Solomon is the man whose number is 666:

“Here is wisdom. Let him that hath understanding count the number of the beast: for it is the number of a man; and his number is SIX HUNDRED THREESCORE AND SIX. ”(Rev. 13:18)

“Now the weight of gold that came to Solomon in one year was SIX HUNDRED THREESCORE AND SIX talents of gold...” (1 Kings 10:14)".....



4.  Solomon's Seal is used as a talisman by all occultists. 

"Pentacle.  (Gr.). Any geometrical figure, especially that known as the double equilateral triangle, the six-pointed star (like the theosophical pentacle); called also Solomon's Seal and still earlier 'the sign of Vishnu'; used by all the mystics, astrologers, etc." (Blavatsky, Theosophical Glossary)

"Solomon used his Seal ring to communicate with evil spirits. 

"The legend that Solomon possessed a seal ring on which the name of God was engraved and by means of which he controlled the demons is related at length in Git. 68a, b. This legend is especially developed by Arabic writers, who declare that the ring, on which was engraved 'the Most Great Name of God,' and which was given to Solomon from heaven, was partly brass and partly iron. With the brass part of the ring Solomon signed his written commands to the good genii, and with the iron part he signed his commands to the evil genii, or devils. The Arabic writers declare also that Solomon received four jewels from four different angels, and that he set them in one ring, so that he could control the four elements. The legend that Asmodeus once obtained possession of the ring and threw it into the sea, and that Solomon was thus deprived of his power until he discovered the ring inside a fish (Jellinek, 'B. H.' ii. 86-87), also has an Arabic source (comp. D'Herbelot, 'Bibliothèque Orientale,' s.v. 'Soliman ben Daoud'; Fabricius, 'Codex Pseudepigraphicus,' i. 1054;... The legend of a magic ring by means of which the possessor could exorcise demons was current in the first century, as is shown by Josephus' statement ('Ant.' viii. 2, § 5) that one Eleazar exorcised demons in the presence of Vespasian by means of a ring, using incantations composed by Solomon Fabricius (l.c.) thinks that the legend of the ring of Solomon thrown into the sea and found afterward inside a fish is derived from the story of the ring of Polycrates, a story which is related by Herodotus (iii. 41 et seq.), Strabo (xiv. 638), and others, and which was the basis of Schiller's poem 'Der Ring des Polykrates.'" (Jewish encyclopedia)



3.   The Rothschild insignia, the Six-Pointed Star, became the Zionist symbol which adorns the flag of Israel.

“Finally, the State of Israel was created by the United Nations in 1948. Its symbol, the six-pointed star, adorns the Israeli Knesset and flies on the flag of Israel.

“In retrospect, the six-pointed star was an Egyptian occult symbol which KING SOLOMON adopted when he went into idolatry and witchcraft and built an altar for Ashteroth (star). It was seen in Arab associations with Jews (and these were obviously cabalists) till the 16th century and the influence of the Cabalist Isaac Luria to the 17th century when Mayer Amschel Bauer used it on his door. Then he changed his family name to Rothschild…incorporating it into his family’s coat of arms. Finally, it became the insignia for ZIONISM.” (Graham: 24-5, 29, 32, 51-2)


----------



## Laela (Sep 29, 2010)

Very good..and thank you..."God" is never mentioned in the book of Ester 

In Matthew, the "Kingdom of Heaven" is used instead of "Kingdom of God" because Matthew was writing for the Jews..

But I'm a bit baffled with the Jewish reverence of "G O D", by putting a dash in the actual term "God" when they say those three letters are an English derivative of the Most High's name..  just asking.  

*Rabbi Aaron Moss: *_" We do not write G-d's name in a place where it may be discarded or erased.

Treating G-d's name with reverence is a way to give respect to G-d. So even though on a computer the name is not really being erased (and perhaps is not really there in the first place), and "G-d" is only an English term used to translate G-d's holy name, it is in keeping with this respect that I write "G-d" in my emails and on-line articles. _"

Strong's Concordance  says that these Greek words are "transliterations" of Hebrew / Aramaic words. [Transliteration is the attempt to make a word sound the same in another language.] The King James Version (KJV), New King James Version (NKJV), New American Standard (NASB) and the Holy Bible a Faithful Version render the phrase in question as "Eli Eli lama sabachthani" while the New International Version (NIV) has "Eloi Eloi lama sabachthani." The New Revised Standard Version Bible (NRSV) translates the verse as "Eli Eli lema sabachthani."

Interestingly, in death, Jesus was quoting scripture from the Old Testament:

    "My God, My God, why have You forsaken Me?  Why are You so far from helping Me, and from the words of My groaning?  O My God, I cry in the daytime, but You do not hear;  And in the night season, and am not silent." (Psalm 22:1-2)

What is meaning of ELI ELI LAMA SABACHTHANI cried out by Jesus on cross?




Mahalialee4 said:


> I will respond to the other info. you provided. My take is that If the Most High says: in response to a question of "What is your Name"...and He responds with "I AM THAT I AM....AND THEN "I AM,"...and then states 'THAT IS MY NAME'....I cannot override that.
> 
> Note: I do know in some Bibles.  e.g. New World Translation of Jehovah's Witnesses, the name Jehovah is put in there in Genesis in a Scripture prior to it being revealed revealed to Moses. Remember, the Most High told Moses he had not revealed His Name prior to revealing it to Moses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crown (Sep 29, 2010)

> Strong's Concordance  says that these Greek words are "transliterations" of Hebrew / Aramaic words. [Transliteration is the attempt to make a word sound the same in another language.] The King James Version (KJV), New King James Version (NKJV), New American Standard (NASB) and the Holy Bible a Faithful Version render the phrase in question as "Eli Eli lama sabachthani" while the New International Version (NIV) has "Eloi Eloi lama sabachthani." The New Revised Standard Version Bible (NRSV) translates the verse as "Eli Eli lema sabachthani."
> 
> Interestingly, in death, Jesus was quoting scripture from the Old Testament:
> 
> ...


And He said after that :
"And when Jesus had cried out with a loud voice, He said , '*Father*,  into Your hands I commit My spirit.' Having said this He breathed His  last." (Luke 23:46)

Not Ehyeh, Not Y*HW*H or whatever else, but  *Father* because He came to reveal the Father. The Messiah was always talking about the Father. It is a title, but it's the name He gave to us :
 Mat. 23 : 9 And call no man your father upon the earth: *for one is your Father, which is in heaven*.


----------



## Crown (Sep 29, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Crown: Answer to your quote: I checked my copy of the oldest known Bible translated into English for the first time  (*THE DEAD SEA SCROLLS BIBLE*): Exodus 3:14, 15, pg. 28, 29,)
> You can probably get a copy at a (Bible Book Store or Catholic Bible Book Store) I got mine from Universal Bible Book Store Supplies in Canada. The Scripture there reads:
> 
> This translation BIN NO.  ISBN  978 -0-060064-8 ©1999  HarperCollins Publishers, 10 East  53rd street, New York, NY 10022 website: http:// harperscollins.com
> ...



My question :
Concerning the Dead Sea scrolls Bible, do you think the word in chapter 15 and replaced by LORD (I know Lord is a title) is (אהיה) or (יהוה) ?


----------



## Crown (Sep 29, 2010)

In these series, they retain Ahayah as the Name.


Mahalialee4 said:


> WHAT REALLY HAPPENED TO THE 'NAME' OF THE TRUE GOD.  ANOTHER STRONGHOLD!!!!
> 
> THIS IS VERY POWERFUL AND REVEALING ABOUT MORE DECEPTION THAT TOOK PLACE.
> THE TRUE NAME OF GOD & THE ORIGIN OF "YHWH" (1 of 15)
> ...




This is exactly what I do and what I am doing . 


Mahalialee4 said:


> Crown: The POINT OF RESEARCH IS TO GET TO THE TRUTH OF A MATTER, AND NOT JUST TAKE SOMEONE'S WORD.  I constantly research on my own.




If some people use the Name for other purposes, they are breaking the third commandment : that does not mean it is not His name.


Mahalialee4 said:


> I suggest you go straight to this site and see the pictures and coins with your own eyes!!!!! Perhaps you will believe your own eyes about this.




Ehyeh Asher Ehyeh
THIS SHOULD GIVE YOU SOME ANSWERS ABOUT THE TETRAGRAMMATON:Ehyeh Asher Ehyeh



*Ehyeh Asher Ehyeh* - I AM That I AM

[/QUOTE]

Mahalia, you presented Ahayah (and you also you this name in your posts) and you presented Ehyeh Asher Ehyeh. For you, which one is the Real?

I am seeing too much confusion in this _Real Name Mouvement_ !
I will continue to have an eye opened, but what I believe is this :
in Exodus 3:15, He said to call Him "Y*hw*h". The form "Y*hw*h" is the 3rd person form of the same Hebrew verb, "H*y*h". Y*hw*h was declaring who He is in saying "I AM" ("ehyeh") but when we say "Y*hw*h" we speak of Him in the 3rd person form.

We say : I am, but we don't say : I am me. We say : I am he/she (3rd person). I am is the first person, but He/Him/The One/The Being is the third person.

Like in those verses for example :

Is. 41.4 Who hath wrought and done it, calling the generations from the beginning? I the LORD, the first, and with the last; I am *he*. (KJV)

Is. 48.12 Hearken unto me, O Jacob and Israel, my called; I am *he*; I am the first, I also am the last.

Jn. 8.24 I said therefore unto you, that ye shall die in your sins: for if ye believe not that I am *he*, ye shall die in your sins.

Jn. 8.28 Then said Jesus unto them, When ye have lifted up the Son of man, then shall ye know that I am *he*, and that I do nothing of myself; but as my Father hath taught me, I speak these things.

Jn. 13.19 Now I tell you before it come, that, when it is come to pass, ye may believe that I am *he*.

Jn. 18.8 Jesus answered, I have told you that I am *he*: if therefore ye seek me, let these go their way:

Rev. 2.23 And I will kill her children with death; and all the churches shall know that I am *he* which searcheth the reins and hearts: and I will give unto every one of you according to your works.

Take a profound breathe and you'll see : our breathe (in/out) is calling His real Name, because He is the life.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 30, 2010)

I believe that they used a stroke of the pen to make a change. At one time, the only  people that would be dealing with Hebrew, were 'the scholars', those who had gone to 'Divinity Schools' and studied 'Hebrew'. Just like with the Catholic Church. The services were in Latin, and the priests would do it all in Latin, and the person in the pew had no clue what was being said. They could not make an 'informed consent' about anything. The aveage man in the Protestant pew would never even get to look at Hebrew, let alone read it. The pastor would throw out the odd "Hebrew word", one he had picked up in Bible school and people would practically swoon from the sheer thought that they had HEARD a Hebrew word. (l). When the switch was made with the name of God, with the word 'ruddy', how would anyone know. E.G They used the term 'ruddy' to 'prove' that everybody was white. Adam was white, David was white. Proof. The word 'ruddy'. But Adam was made from the dust of the ground. And the word for Adam was replaced with Edom. And the word for the color, ruddy, is not what people say it is, when it comes to the Hebrew root. But in the English, to an English speaking person, it would seem like it meant the 'pink cheeked' European. In be Bible, Adam was not called 'red' but Edom (Esau) was. Check out the account of the birth of Esau, and about the 'rare stew' account in Genesis re: Esau. One stroke of the pen, chaned 'Edom', into 'Adam', so when anything was challenged, they say, well in Hebrew......etc. The Masorets were paid to do the translation.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ahayah ashur Ahaya is how it sounds, and how we would write it in English. The Ehyeh asher Ehyeh is the actual Hebrew. I will send you a song, and you will see what I mean.

This is my Name - יהוה and אהיה (Part 1 of 2) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J84zSeKaDkU

This is my Name - יהוה and אהיה (Part 2 of 2) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51h8ssppxn0&feature=related

You will see it when you check this song, because the words are posted to the song in the video
Ehyeh Asher Ehyeh אהיה אשר אהיה 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kpx618dfyxQ&feature=related 

Note: Everyone's name has a meaning: If my name for example was  Miss Iam Walking, and some one said that can not be your name because  those words are not nouns,  would you agree that could not be my name?  If I was Native American, and I said my name was Little Toolate, would you be able to use that same reasoning, not knowing anything about the whole of the language. In some cultures you are named for a characteristic, or for an event, or to bless your station in life, or to be prophetic or who you would become, or to tell something about you. This happens with Native people, African people, etc. Since He created the Hebrew language and gave it to man, He can certainly Name Himself what He wants His Name to mean to us.  Hope that this consideration will help with the 'not a noun' , a 'verb concern'.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 30, 2010)

The Name of the God you call on makes ALL  the difference to the Most High and to us. If we are not calling on the name of the True God, we could find ourselves in a similar situation:


Deuteronomy 32:17 "They sacrificed to demons, which are not God--gods they had not known, gods that recently appeared, gods your fathers did not fear."

Revelation 9:20 "The rest of mankind that were not killed by these plagues still did not repent of the work of their hands; they did not stop worshiping demons, and idols of gold, silver, bronze, stone and wood--idols that cannot see or hear or walk."

Do you think that the majority of these people believe they are bringing sacrifices to God or demons?
Do they not tell you they are serving their 'god' or 'gods?

Apparently it makes a difference to Him. If you were doing everything for someone, and looking out for them, and providing them with food and shelter, health and life......and your name was Susan, and the person went around in FRONT OF YOU, telling people, that JANET gave you these things....WOULD IT MATTER?...(lol) How would you feel Susan? (lol)

Do you think it matter which NAME YOU CALL ON when you are desperate and at the end of your rope. Who would you want to answer your prayers. The Most High or Satan. See Satan will answer prayers. That is why  those working on the dark side 'pray'.  Temember what Satan told Jesus: "If you will worship ME...I will give you the whole WORLD." When you hear of people selling their soul to Satan for fame etc. do they not often get what they ask for and then end up a slave to drugs etc. and die a violent death or penniless end etc.? So, I think it matters a great deal, THE NAME of the entity you are calling on.  Another reason I say this is because of this scripture that speaks of MANY GODS and Many Lords.....

1 Corinthians 8:5 "For though there be that are called GODS, whether in HEAVEN or in EARTH, (as there be GODS MANY, and LORDS many,)"

So....Would you say it matters which God  and which Lord?

Jeremiah 2:28 "Where then are the gods you made for yourselves? Let them come if they can save you when you are in trouble! For you have as many gods as you have towns, O Judah."

Jeremiah 3:24 "From our youth shameful gods have consumed the fruits of our fathers' labor--their flocks and herds, their sons and daughters"

Jeremiah 7:9 "'Will you steal and murder, commit adultery and perjury, burn incense to Baal and follow other gods you have not known,"

Jeremiah 11:13 "For [according to] the number of thy cities were thy gods, O Judah; and [according to] the number of the streets of Jerusalem have ye set up altars to [that] shameful thing, [even] altars to burn incense unto Baal."

Were you aware that some are preaching a DIFFERENT 'JESUS' or YASHAYA  than the one preached by the Apostles? And that people accept it and put up with it, either through ignorance or indifference? That some things are claimed to be of the Holy Spirit and are not.....but a different spirit.....Spiritual sources...come from only two sources.....The Most High or Satan.  That there are those who are preaching A DIFFERENT GOSPEL, and not the True Gospel? 

2 Corinthians 11:4 "For if he that cometh preacheth ANOTHER JESUS, WHOME WE HAVE NOT PREACHED, or [if] ye receive ANOTHER SPIRIT, WHICH YE HAVE NOT RECEIVED,  or ANOTHER GOSPEL, WHICH YE HAVE NOT ACCEPTED, which ye have not accepted, ye might well bear with [him]...(OR PUT UP WITH IT?)

This confrontation happened with the Galatians:

Galatians 3:1 "O foolish Galatians, who hath bewitched you, that ye should not obey the TRUTH, before whose eyes Jesus Christ hath been evidently set forth, crucified among you?"


This is why I take things so seriously.


----------



## Crown (Oct 1, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Ahayah ashur Ahaya is how it sounds, and how we would write it in English. The Ehyeh asher Ehyeh is the actual Hebrew. I will send you a song, and you will see what I mean.
> 
> This is my Name - יהוה and אהיה (Part 1 of 2)
> YouTube - This is my Name - יהוה and אהיה (Part 1 of 2)
> ...



This is the two videos that I provided in my post #28. Please take the time to listen from beginning to end, you will understand what I am saying.

Here are the 2 verses in Hebrew with translation in English and Strong Concordance:
http://biblos.com/exodus/3-14.htm
http://biblos.com/exodus/3-15.htm
Please, observe the # : 
1961 for verse 14th.
  3068 for verse 15th.

  Unless you are saying the Hebrew text from the Dead Sea Scrolls Bible has a fake name in Exodus 15, I see a difference between the Name the Most High is calling Himself in Exodus 14 (first person) and the Name given to Israel as memorial unto all generations in Exodus 15 (third person).

This is my last post on this subject. My purpose is not to argue with you but to enlarge (for other viewers) the information you provided.
We choose what we believe, but it is better to analyze all the information.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have no intention of arguing based on the title of my posts. As stated in the titles, it was not my intent or  desire to discuss, debate etc.  I PREFER TO STICK TO STRICTLY POSTING INFORMATION. However when you entered into 'dialologue with me about the material, I was considerate and replied to your posts. It would have been rude and insulting for me not to respond or to ignore your direct  comments to me. You basically informed me that based on that one piece of information posted, was not enough information for you to come to any satisfaction on the subject. So I took the time to provide more Documentation for the benefit of everyone who may have felt the same way as you did..to me, it was the same as saying "Mahalia, do you have anything other than this, that I or we could consider?"  Just being a good 'post hostess". (smile)

I actually would prefer not to discuss the material. This is only a continuation of what I stated at the beginning in Part 1 and Part 2. and in 3 that says: "STRAIGHT DOCUMENTATION ONLY".

That means I do not expect or desire to engage in discussion. I WOULD PREFER if people look at the documentation and research for themselves the answers to come to a conclusion for themselves. They do not need me to do that or convince them when the information is right there and they can research it in as much depth as they care to or not. 

But on the other hand I  would not feel right to rudely ignore people when they ask me a personal question or make a personal statement to me. My answer was simply: "I did not see that there...(what you saw)."....I never picked that up." And I just went on continuing to post documentation for general information. Any information posted after my saying that was not directed at you specifically. 

I welcome the information you post and continue to do so. I certainly WILL look at it. I WELCOME your input and I thank you, and hope you continue to post documentation.  As the Scriptures say: "one man's face sharpeneth another". So back to Straight Documentation. And JUST TO CLARIFY:  I consider SCRIPTURES  THE ULTIMATE DOCUMENTATION.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

Crown said:


> This is the two videos that I provided in my post #28. Please take the time to listen from beginning to end, you will understand what I am saying.
> 
> Here are the 2 verses in Hebrew with translation in English and Strong Concordance:
> Exodus 3:14 Hebrew Texts and Analysis
> ...


 

I would like to respond to your statement and follow up on your Scriptures you asked about.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

Okay. It is laid out: I will respond in another post below to answer:


<< Exodus 3:15 >>



Exodus 3:15 Hebrew Study Bible (Apostolic / Interlinear)
וַיֹּאמֶר֩ עֹ֨וד אֱלֹהִ֜ים אֶל־ מֹשֶׁ֗ה כֹּֽה־ תֹאמַר֮ אֶל־ בְּנֵ֣י יִשְׂרָאֵל֒ יְהוָ֞ה אֱלֹהֵ֣י אֲבֹתֵיכֶ֗ם אֱלֹהֵ֨י אַבְרָהָ֜ם אֱלֹהֵ֥י יִצְחָ֛ק וֵאלֹהֵ֥י יַעֲקֹ֖ב שְׁלָחַ֣נִי אֲלֵיכֶ֑ם זֶה־ שְּׁמִ֣י לְעֹלָ֔ם וְזֶ֥ה זִכְרִ֖י לְדֹ֥ר דֹּֽר׃  
KJV with Strong's 
And God said moreover unto Moses Thus shalt thou say unto the children of Israel The LORD God of your fathers the God of Abraham the God of Isaac and the God of Jacob hath sent me unto you this is my name for ever and this is my memorial unto all generations
________________________________________
Hebrew	Transliteration	Strong's	English
וַיֹּאמֶר֩	vai•yo•mer	559
said
עֹ֨וד	o•vd	5750
furthermore
אֱלֹהִ֜ים	e•lo•him	430
God
אֶל־	el-	413
to
מֹשֶׁ֗ה	mo•sheh	4872
Moses
כֹּֽה־	koh-	3541
Thus
תֹאמַר֮	to•mar	559
shall say
אֶל־	el-	413
to
בְּנֵ֣י	be•nei	1121
the sons
יִשְׂרָאֵל֒	yis•ra•'el	3478
of Israel
יְהוָ֞ה	Yah•weh	3068
the LORD
אֱלֹהֵ֣י	e•lo•hei	430
the God
אֲבֹתֵיכֶ֗ם	a•vo•tei•chem	1
of your fathers
אֱלֹהֵ֨י	e•lo•hei	430
the God
אַבְרָהָ֜ם	av•ra•ham	85
of Abraham
אֱלֹהֵ֥י	e•lo•hei	430
the God
יִצְחָ֛ק	yitz•chak	3327
of Isaac
וֵאלֹהֵ֥י	ve•lo•hei	430
and the God
יַעֲקֹ֖ב	ya•'a•kov	3290
of Jacob
שְׁלָחַ֣נִי	she•la•cha•ni	7971
has sent
אֲלֵיכֶ֑ם	a•lei•chem;	413
to
זֶה־	zeh-	2088
This
שְּׁמִ֣י	she•mi	8034
is my name
לְעֹלָ֔ם	le•'o•lam,	5769
forever
וְזֶ֥ה	ve•zeh	2088
and this
זִכְרִ֖י	zich•ri	2143
is my memorial-name
לְדֹ֥ר	le•dor	1755
to all
דֹּֽר׃	dor.	1755
generations








<< Exodus 3:14 >>



Exodus 3:14 Hebrew Study Bible (Apostolic / Interlinear)
וַיֹּ֤אמֶר אֱלֹהִים֙ אֶל־ מֹשֶׁ֔ה אֶֽהְיֶ֖ה אֲשֶׁ֣ר אֶֽהְיֶ֑ה וַיֹּ֗אמֶר כֹּ֤ה תֹאמַר֙ לִבְנֵ֣י יִשְׂרָאֵ֔ל אֶֽהְיֶ֖ה שְׁלָחַ֥נִי אֲלֵיכֶֽם׃  
KJV with Strong's 
And God said unto Moses I AM THAT I AM and he said Thus shalt thou say unto the children of Israel I AM hath sent me unto you
________________________________________
Hebrew	Transliteration	Strong's	English
וַיֹּ֤אמֶר	vai•yo•mer	559
said
אֱלֹהִים֙	e•lo•him	430
God
אֶל־	el-	413
to
מֹשֶׁ֔ה	mo•sheh,	4872
Moses
אֶֽהְיֶ֖ה	eh•yeh	1961
I am
אֲשֶׁ֣ר	a•sher	834
WHO
אֶֽהְיֶ֑ה	eh•yeh;	1961
I am
וַיֹּ֗אמֶר	vai•yo•mer	559
said
כֹּ֤ה	koh	3541
Thus
תֹאמַר֙	to•mar	559
shall say
לִבְנֵ֣י	liv•nei	1121
to the sons
יִשְׂרָאֵ֔ל	yis•ra•'el,	3478
of Israel
אֶֽהְיֶ֖ה	eh•yeh	1961
I am
שְׁלָחַ֥נִי	she•la•cha•ni	7971
has sent
אֲלֵיכֶֽם׃	a•lei•chem.	413
about





<< 1960
1961. hayah	1962 >>

________________________________________
to fall out, come to pass, become, be
Original Word: הָיָה
Transliteration: hayah
Phonetic Spelling: (haw-yaw)

Short Definition: become


YES. Now I can respond to that.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

Crown: I am not going to leave you hanging on this: You asked me a question on two specific Scriptures.






<< Exodus 3:15 >>



Exodus 3:15 Hebrew Study Bible (Apostolic / Interlinear)
וַיֹּאמֶר֩ עֹ֨וד אֱלֹהִ֜ים אֶל־ מֹשֶׁ֗ה כֹּֽה־ תֹאמַר֮ אֶל־ בְּנֵ֣י יִשְׂרָאֵל֒ יְהוָ֞ה אֱלֹהֵ֣י אֲבֹתֵיכֶ֗ם אֱלֹהֵ֨י אַבְרָהָ֜ם אֱלֹהֵ֥י יִצְחָ֛ק וֵאלֹהֵ֥י יַעֲקֹ֖ב שְׁלָחַ֣נִי אֲלֵיכֶ֑ם זֶה־ שְּׁמִ֣י לְעֹלָ֔ם וְזֶ֥ה זִכְרִ֖י לְדֹ֥ר דֹּֽר׃  
KJV with Strong's 
And God said moreover unto Moses Thus shalt thou say unto the children of Israel The LORD God of your fathers the God of Abraham the God of Isaac and the God of Jacob hath sent me unto you this is my name for ever and this is my memorial unto all generations
________________________________________
Hebrew	Transliteration	Strong's	English
וַיֹּאמֶר֩	vai•yo•mer	559
said
עֹ֨וד	o•vd	5750
furthermore
אֱלֹהִ֜ים	e•lo•him	430
God
אֶל־	el-	413
to
מֹשֶׁ֗ה	mo•sheh	4872
Moses
כֹּֽה־	koh-	3541
Thus
תֹאמַר֮	to•mar	559
shall say
אֶל־	el-	413
to
בְּנֵ֣י	be•nei	1121
the sons
יִשְׂרָאֵל֒	yis•ra•'el	3478
of Israel
יְהוָ֞ה	Yah•weh	3068
the LORD
אֱלֹהֵ֣י	e•lo•hei	430
the God
אֲבֹתֵיכֶ֗ם	a•vo•tei•chem	1
of your fathers
אֱלֹהֵ֨י	e•lo•hei	430
the God
אַבְרָהָ֜ם	av•ra•ham	85
of Abraham
אֱלֹהֵ֥י	e•lo•hei	430
the God
יִצְחָ֛ק	yitz•chak	3327
of Isaac
וֵאלֹהֵ֥י	ve•lo•hei	430
and the God
יַעֲקֹ֖ב	ya•'a•kov	3290
of Jacob
שְׁלָחַ֣נִי	she•la•cha•ni	7971
has sent
אֲלֵיכֶ֑ם	a•lei•chem;	413
to
זֶה־	zeh-	2088
This
שְּׁמִ֣י	she•mi	8034
is my name
לְעֹלָ֔ם	le•'o•lam,	5769
forever
וְזֶ֥ה	ve•zeh	2088
and this
זִכְרִ֖י	zich•ri	2143
is my memorial-name
לְדֹ֥ר	le•dor	1755
to all
דֹּֽר׃	dor.	1755
generations








<< Exodus 3:14 >>



Exodus 3:14 Hebrew Study Bible (Apostolic / Interlinear)
וַיֹּ֤אמֶר אֱלֹהִים֙ אֶל־ מֹשֶׁ֔ה אֶֽהְיֶ֖ה אֲשֶׁ֣ר אֶֽהְיֶ֑ה וַיֹּ֗אמֶר כֹּ֤ה תֹאמַר֙ לִבְנֵ֣י יִשְׂרָאֵ֔ל אֶֽהְיֶ֖ה שְׁלָחַ֥נִי אֲלֵיכֶֽם׃  
KJV with Strong's 
And God said unto Moses I AM THAT I AM and he said Thus shalt thou say unto the children of Israel I AM hath sent me unto you
________________________________________
Hebrew	Transliteration	Strong's	English
וַיֹּ֤אמֶר	vai•yo•mer	559
said
אֱלֹהִים֙	e•lo•him	430
God
אֶל־	el-	413
to
מֹשֶׁ֔ה	mo•sheh,	4872
Moses
אֶֽהְיֶ֖ה	eh•yeh	1961
I am
אֲשֶׁ֣ר	a•sher	834
WHO
אֶֽהְיֶ֑ה	eh•yeh;	1961
I am
וַיֹּ֗אמֶר	vai•yo•mer	559
said
כֹּ֤ה	koh	3541
Thus
תֹאמַר֙	to•mar	559
shall say
לִבְנֵ֣י	liv•nei	1121
to the sons
יִשְׂרָאֵ֔ל	yis•ra•'el,	3478
of Israel
אֶֽהְיֶ֖ה	eh•yeh	1961
I am
שְׁלָחַ֥נִי	she•la•cha•ni	7971
has sent
אֲלֵיכֶֽם׃	a•lei•chem.	413
about





<< 1960
1961. hayah	1962 >>

________________________________________
to fall out, come to pass, become, be
Original Word: הָיָה
Transliteration: hayah
Phonetic Spelling: (haw-yaw)

Short Definition: become


YES. Now I can respond to that. 
Original Word: יְהֹוָה
Transliteration: Yhvh
Phonetic Spelling: (yeh-ho-vaw')
Short Definition: Jehovah
Yah•weh 3068





Original Word: הָיָה
Transliteration: hayah
Phonetic Spelling: (haw-yaw)
Short Definition: become

Compare the Hebrew Words: 

יְהֹוָה
הָיָה

The difference is the addition of strokes. That is what changes it from one to the other. From ‘Haya’ to  ‘yeh- ho- vah’.  Since Exodus 3:14, is translated directly stroke for stroke of the Hebrew…it is ‘Eyeh’   ((A)hayah).
Once you add a dot or a stroke of any kind, or mark under a letter, it changes the Hebrew to another word and meaning.

But further: Let us look at the word Jehovah and Yahweh again and find out if there is a ‘relation’ to a false diety….a false god. I will provide that information in the next post.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

Crown, this the answer to your question to the best I can find: You are correct in your statement. Actually, They are two different words and two different gods.


1.  Compare the Hebrew Words: 

יְהֹוָה TETRAGRAMMATON  # 3068 יְהוָ֞ה
הָיָה     HAYAH     #1961

Also compare  >>>>>   יְהֹוָה   TETRAGRAMMATON   #3067-69  to the  #1961 >Original Word: הָיָה

I  laid it out on paper because that helps. The difference is the addition of or change of strokes. Those little strokes, dots, dashes etc. may not seem like a lot but they sure  mean a lot. That is what changes its meaning from one to the other. From ‘Haya’ to  ‘yeh- ho- vah’.  Since Exodus 3:14, is translated directly stroke for stroke of the Hebrew…it is ‘Eyeh’   ((A)hayah).
Once you add a dot or a stroke of any kind, or mark under a letter, it changes the Hebrew to another word and meaning. Unless, you are paying attention to the Hebrew, you would miss it. And the ones that want to hide things from you are not going to point it out to you or me.

2.  But further: Let us look at the word Jehovah and Yahweh again and find out if THAT NAME is a ‘relation’ to a false diety….a false god, A ‘Baal’. I will provide that information in the next post.

#1167-1198 WILL BRING UP THE BAAL GODS AND Yes, the Name of ‘Jehovah’ is attached to the Baal gods: 

e.g. #’s 1168, 1170, 1176,1180, *1184, 1187, 1189, 


BAAL WORSHIP IN JUDAH, IN ISRAEL: 
Obviously there was Baal worship going on in Judah 
1184. Baale Yehudah	1185 >>

________________________________________
"Baal of Judah," the center of Baal worship in Judah
Original Word: בַּעֲלֵי
Transliteration: Baale Yehudah
Phonetic Spelling: (bah-al-ay' yeh-hoo-daw')
Short Definition: Baale of Judah


Word Origin
from Baal and Yehudah
Definition
"Baal of Judah," the center of Baal worship in Judah
NASB Word Usage
Baale-judah (1).

Baal….’a symbolic name of Yah

<< 1179
1180. Bali	1181 >>

________________________________________
"my Baal," a symbolic name for Yah
Original Word: בַּעְלִי
Transliteration: Bali
Phonetic Spelling: (bah-al-ee')
Short Definition: Baali


Word Origin
from baal with pronoun suff.
Definition
"my Baal," a symbolic name for Yah
NASB Word Usage
Baali (1).

  Here called the {‘proper’ } name of the God of Israel. However, since they were "bowing down to Baal" and not the true God of Israel, they were bowing down to a false god. At times their 'apostasy and idolatry' was connected to  the god  Baal ‘JEHOVAH’

  ROMANS 11:4"But what saith the answer of God unto him? I have left for myself seven thousand men, who have not bowed the knee to Baal."
................................................................................


<< 3067
3068. Yhvh	3069 >>


the proper name of the God of Israel
Original Word: יְהֹוָה
Transliteration: Yhvh
Phonetic Spelling: (yeh-ho-vaw')
Short Definition: JEHOVAH


<< 1186
1187. Baal Peor	


            1188 >>

________________________________________
"Baal of Peor," a Moabite god
Original Word: בַּ֫עַל
Transliteration: Baal Peor
Phonetic Spelling: (bah'-al peh-ore')
Short Definition: Baal-peor


Word Origin
from Baal and Peor
Definition
"Baal of Peor," a Moabite god
NASB Word Usage
Baal of Peor (2), Baal-peor (4).


Word Origin
from havah
Definition
the proper name of the God of Israel
NASB Word Usage
GOD (314), LORD (6399), LORD'S (111).

1180
1181. baale bamoth	1182 >>

________________________________________
lords of (the) high places
Original Word: בַּעֲלֵי
Transliteration: baale bamoth
Phonetic Spelling: (bah-al-ay' baw-moth')
Short Definition: lords of the high places


Word Origin
from Baal and bamah
Definition
lords of (the) high places

NASB Word Usage


<< 1186
1187. Baal Peor	1188 >>

________________________________________
"Baal of Peor," a Moabite god
Original Word: בַּ֫עַל
Transliteration: Baal Peor
Phonetic Spelling: (bah'-al peh-ore')
Short Definition: Baal-peor


Word Origin
from Baal and Peor
Definition
"Baal of Peor," a Moabite god
NASB Word Usage
Baal of Peor (2), Baal-peor (4).

At the time of King Ahab and Queen Jezebel, the time of King Manasseh, King Solomon....the Israelites were steeped in false worship, idolatry and apostasy.   The TETRAGRAMMATON, being INSERTED for the Name of Ehyeh, is not surprising.  They were committing idolatry over and over. That is why they went into captivity ot Babylon, Egypt and Assyria.  It was as if the Most High said:"You want to serve them so bad....I will send you over there until you have had enough!"...You will be GLAD to come back to me, when they finish with you!"

There is more to discover about the 'TETRAGRAMMATON god'.  You will understand if you pursue your research, WHY CERTAIN people and churches and theologians etc. promote the TETRAGRAMMATON.


----------



## Crown (Oct 5, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> *Compare the Hebrew Words:
> 
> יְהֹוָה
> הָיָה*
> ...


 


Mahalialee4 said:


> Crown, this the answer to your question to the best I can find: You are correct in your statement. Actually, They are two different words and two different gods.
> 
> 
> 1.  Compare the Hebrew Words:
> ...



Sorry, the # 1961 is אהיה (not היה), it is a first person.
And the # 3068 is יהוה, it is a third person.

Thanks for trying to explain it!
Blessings!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 5, 2010)

Crown: I believe your original concern was, "is it a 'fake or false god'? AND THEN in those scriptures was it a TITLE?
We are comparing NAMES: 'Jehovah' and 'Ahayah', (not sentence structure or semantics). Example: The word, 'Elohim' is first second and third person at times, and it can mean one or many gods and not necessarily the True God. They both have titles>.... (god( (lord).


Going with what you originally asked about the names in the two different Sscriptures: The point is: Do YOU see the difference in 'which god' or 'lord' is being promoted' in either case?
Is the Tetragrammaton,  the letters, used for the false god as well as for the 'True God'?.....(just to stay on 'topic').

My thought was: It is not about which person (case sentence structure) but WHICH GOD PERSON!  right...or is that n/a re: those Scriptures to the point you want to make?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you for posting (I'm commenting so I can easily find this thread since I don't know how to subscribe)


----------

